# Рентгенолог отказывается делать снимок. Чем заменить?



## vega2 (4 Янв 2016)

Лечусь в данное время у нейрохирурга , ретроспондилолистез L5-S1. Болею скоро год, сейчас три недели на блокадах, семь раз делала, надо на восьмую записываться.
В мае с.г. делала обычный, не функциональный,  снимок ПОП в райбольнице, спондилолистеза в описании не было. Но в августе положили в больницу и там рентгенолог,  по тому же снимку, сделал описание уже с ретроспондилолистезом.
Недавно  сделала функциональный снимок, прямо, наклон вперед и наклон назад. В описании рентгенолога спондилолистеза снова нет, но нейрохирург сказал что видит. При этом один снимок в наклоне не захватил нужные позвонки и вообще наполовину белый, пусто там. Нейрохируг сказал переделать. Пошла к зав.рентгенологией, он наотрез отказал переснимать, сказал, что нет никакого спондилолистеза, а есть "грыжевой период" и что скорей всего нужна операция. Так и в описании он указал "в грыжевом периоде". кстати что это такое? Гугл не нашел.
Я сказала ему, что  в сентябре делала мрт, грыж не обнаружено, всяких там протрузий и пр.пакостей хватает, но грыж не было. Он говорит тогда лучше сделать мрт с контрастным веществом, может там кусочек протрузного диска оторвался и от этого боли, которые десять месцев не проходят в ноге и спине.
Ломаю голову дожимать ли рентгенолога на повторный снимок и как.. мой врач скоро выйдет после праздников, хотела с результатами подойти и вот затык такой случился. Он хотел в мм посмотреть на сколько сдвиг позвонка . В другой поликлинике меня не примут на рентген, платно в нашей поликлинике рентген не делают, я уже узнавала.
Может КТ сделать? Покажет спондилолистез или нет на КТ?


----------



## La murr (4 Янв 2016)

*vega2*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Николай Николаевич (4 Янв 2016)

vega2 написал(а):


> лучше сделать мрт с контрастным веществом, может там кусочек протрузного диска оторвался и от этого боли, которые десять месцев не проходят в ноге и спине.


Чушь полная, секвестр видно на мрт и без контраста. Что контрастировать то собрался? ! Выложите снимки и описание,  как написала выше La murr.


----------



## vega2 (4 Янв 2016)

Если требуются снимки поясницы именно мрт, то их нет, только описание. Ибо мрт делали в больнице и невролог на мою просьбу дать снимки сказала, что дают на руки только тем, у кого что-то серьезное, "а у вас ничего такого страшного нет". Сопалатнице с грыжей отдали, мне нет.

Вот описание



Если же Вы имели в виду   рентгеновские снимки, сообщите, я тогда попытаюсь их как-нибудь переснять, большие правда, и фотограф я так себе,но дерзну.

Вспомнила, есть еще мрт крестцово-копчикового отдела



Описание R-снимков, майский обычный снимок, декабрьский функциональный


----------



## La murr (4 Янв 2016)

vega2 написал(а):


> ...попытаюсь их как-нибудь переснять, большие правда...


Можно переснимать фрагментами - это не критично.


----------



## vega2 (4 Янв 2016)

Спасибо за совет. Подожду докторов. Что скажут, нужно или нет. Я ведь, в принципе, диагнозы не оспариваю. У меня их в ассортименте ))) от разных врачей разные , мне бы от боли избавиться, чтоб ходить могла не по 20 минут в день. А выяснять кто прав, кто не прав... задача неблагодарная. Вот выписали меня из больницы с диагнозом полинейропатия, сказали,что причины часто нельзя установить, что боль в ноге с поясницей не связана, что надо привыкать жить с болью, приспосабливаться, там таблеточка, там корсетик, мазь, лфк, отдых, ну вот такой диагноз и ничего не сделать. А я вот брыкаюсь, привыкать не хочу да и не могу. Чего уж только не было, и ревом ревела, и падала, и буквой зю ходила и по полтора часа по утрам себя в кучку сгребала. И всей поясницей ой как ощущала, что боль в ноге с ней связана!
Вот сейчас нейрохирург лечит, несколько лучше стало, а первые два дня после блокад, ну вообще душа в полете и жить хочется!  После первой блокады я впервые за 9 месяцев без боли прожила два дня, аж плакала от радости. И радовалась каждому движению, как наверно малыш радуется, когда первые шаги делает.
У меня и тема-то с вопросом чем заменить можно рентген, чтоб спондилолистез увидеть можно было. Так что сами-то снимки может докторам и не нужны будут. Ну а не получу ответа, дождусь врача как выйдет, его спрошу. Просто хотела к его приходу сделать уже что-то, да не знаю что.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (4 Янв 2016)

Что касаемо листеза видно будет только на снимках,  судя по описанию его нет, а вот грыжи и сакроилеит присутствуют.


----------



## vega2 (4 Янв 2016)

благодарю за ответ.
Ретроспондилолистез есть в описании майского снимка в выписке из больницы. Не стала фоткать, т.к. выше об этом писала.
ГрыжИ?!  И не одна? значит прав рентгенолог? Он тоже говорил на днях, что может и не одна. еще и одному пациенту позвонил, который в Кирове оперировался, узнал у него адрес и мне дал.
 Но почему же тогда на мрт не показало, 1 сентября делали (1 августа там опечатка в дате в описании).
Или они образовались уже после 1 сентября? А  чем же тогда боли с апреля были обусловлены? Все тоже думали, что грыжа наверное, но мрт не подтвердило. 
Тогда может мне снова мрт поясницы сделать надо? 
Что такое сакроелит не знаю, пойду погуглю.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (4 Янв 2016)

vega2 написал(а):


> Вспомнила, есть еще мрт крестцово-копчикового отдела


Вот тут то и написано L3-S1 дифузные смещения дисков до 5мм( имелось ввиду выбухание ) а 5 мм это уже в основном грыжа. Без снимков трудно сказать. Но на другом мрт


vega2 написал(а):


> Вот описание


L3-S1 До 3 мм. Протрузии.
Но первое и второе описание мне не нравится.


----------



## vega2 (4 Янв 2016)

Снимки пояснично-крестцового есть, т.к. я сама этот отдел делала, дали дискету.
Вечером попробую вычленить, потому как там еще и грудной отдел на диске, надо разобраться где что.
Грудной тоже сплошь протрузии и всякие разные смещения до 3мм, но не из-за грудного ж ногу разносит?
Короче весь позвоночник в разнос кто куда (((
"На другом мрт" что имелось в виду? Какого отдела?

Не нравится описания рентгена или мрт? Или все не нравится? В смысле само описание не нравится или то, что описано?


----------



## Николай Николаевич (4 Янв 2016)

vega2 написал(а):


> "На другом мрт" что имелось в виду? Какого отдела?


Первые 2 загруженные фото это мрт,
3 и 4 рентген.


vega2 написал(а):


> Не нравится описания рентгена или мрт? Или все не нравится? В смысле само описание не нравится или то, что описано?


 как описано! Если хотите что то дальше узнать то


La murr написал(а):


> *vega2*, здравствуйте!
> Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
> Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
> О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
> Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу


----------



## vega2 (4 Янв 2016)

Хочу, Николай Николаевич, спасибо. Займусь диском сперва, там попроще файлы перетаскать. С рентгеновскими завтра , чтоб светло было, а то уже темень на улице.


----------



## vega2 (5 Янв 2016)

Николай Николаевич, я дико извиняюсь, но там санта-барбара! Пояснично-крестцовый из 17 серий!
И в каждой от 10-11 до трех десятков картинок!
Сделала первую, где позвоночник. а далее не пойму даже, что и изображено. И как весь этот сериал сюда постить? это ж что-то невероятное будет.
Первую серию сделала, 28 картинок. Сейчас попробую загрузить.  Пронумеровала от 0 до 28, вставляю по порядку . Упс, все в один пост не входят, здесь с 0 по 15, далее продолжу.

               

тут с 16 по 28 картинки
Может надо было в миниатюрах, чтоб покомпактней? ? Но здесь https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/ сказано
"Убедительная просьба: при публикации снимков, пожалуйста, разворачивайте их при необходимости для комфортного просмотра."

            

И вот из 12 серии несколько снимков


----------



## La murr (5 Янв 2016)

vega2 написал(а):


> Может надо было в миниатюрах, чтоб покомпактней? ? Но здесь https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/ сказано
> "Убедительная просьба: при публикации снимков, пожалуйста, разворачивайте их при необходимости для комфортного просмотра."


*vega2,* моя просьба разворачивать снимки для комфортного просмотра подразумевает, что следует обратить внимание на то, чтобы снимки не публиковались вверх ногами и т.п.
Поверьте, бывает всякое...


----------



## vega2 (5 Янв 2016)

Понятно. И спасибо, что посты в один слили и на миниатюрки поправили. Впредь не буду тут широкоформатный кинозал устраивать ))))


----------



## Николай Николаевич (5 Янв 2016)

https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Жалобы поподробнее.


----------



## vega2 (5 Янв 2016)

В подробностях что и как было за 10 месяцев не буду, роман выйдет. А на сегодня ситуация следующая.
 Болит правая нога в области икры и голени, мозжжит и ноет почти постоянно, при вертикальной нагрузке минут через 20 , если нет возможности лечь, боль усиливается крещендо, поднимается по бедру вверх и разносит все бедра, крестец и поясницу . Если в это время иду-начинаю хромать и чем дальше, тем сильней, каждый шаг ножом по сердцу, выступает пот. Появляется ощущение, что в тазобедренные суставы воткнуты палки. Ноги словно врастают в землю. Боль может появиться и "на ровном месте", к примеру , просто лежу и Вдруг ни с того, ни с сего заболит. Утром сейчас стало после блокад с лекарством  легче вставать, но когда встану на ноги, появляется боль в пояснице и выше-ниже, порой до колен,  словно там позвонки друг друга ищут, как им встать по месту. бывает резкая боль, до вскрика, бывает поменьше, раз на раз не приходится. Минут за 5-30 расхожусь разомнусь и лучше становится. 
Боль возникает бессистемно, за почти год не смогла уловить связи с изменением положения или временем суток или с чем еще. Поясница , крестец поднывают постоянно, но вне приступов терпимо. Некоторая скованность вне приступов есть почти постоянно, но наклоняться вперед я могу, пальцами до пола достаю.
Когда делаю лфк в правой икре всегда легкая боль присутствует, и бегут иголочке от икры ниже по ноге, ступне. 
С неделю происходит что-то странное, когда надеваю корсет , мне врач назначил носить. Корсет не очень тугой, средний и я без проблем  его носила. Но теперь, как только я начинаю его застегивать по бедрам, тут же начинает ныть в икре и голени , и если тут же его сниму, боль затихает. Если нет - боль продолжается и усиливается, расползается по всей ноге, к бедру, пояснице и в итоге я его снимаю.
Самая главная моя проблема - невозможность долго находиться на ногах без боли, хоть стоя, хоть в процессе ходьбы, хоть сидя. Т.е. при вертикальной нагрузке.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (5 Янв 2016)

Выпрямлен поясничный лордоз следовательно нагрузка на L5-S1. За  счет деформации позвонков и краевых разрастаний на некоторых  снимках виден листез, на некоторых нет. возможно на некоторых срезах угол позвонка прикрыт грыжей поэтому и виден псевдолистез. Я не ренгентгенолог и могу ошибаться но листез есть. Так же есть 3 грыжи. На ретгене было бы больше понятно. На форуме есть рентгенолог попросите его прокоментировать Ваши снимки.



vega2 написал(а):


> В подробностях что и как было за 10 месяцев не буду, роман выйдет. А на сегодня ситуация следующая.
> Болит правая нога в области икры и голени, мозжжит и ноет почти постоянно, при вертикальной нагрузке минут через 20 , если нет возможности лечь, боль усиливается крещендо, поднимается по бедру вверх и разносит все бедра, крестец и поясницу . Если в это время иду-начинаю хромать и чем дальше, тем сильней, каждый шаг ножом по сердцу, выступает пот. Появляется ощущение, что в тазобедренные суставы воткнуты палки. Ноги словно врастают в землю. Боль может появиться и "на ровном месте", к примеру , просто лежу и Вдруг ни с того, ни с сего заболит. Утром сейчас стало после блокад с лекарством  легче вставать, но когда встану на ноги, появляется боль в пояснице и выше-ниже, порой до колен,  словно там позвонки друг друга ищут, как им встать по месту. бывает резкая боль, до вскрика, бывает поменьше, раз на раз не приходится. Минут за 5-30 расхожусь разомнусь и лучше становится.
> Боль возникает бессистемно, за почти год не смогла уловить связи с изменением положения или временем суток или с чем еще. Поясница , крестец поднывают постоянно, но вне приступов терпимо. Некоторая скованность вне приступов есть почти постоянно, но наклоняться вперед я могу, пальцами до пола достаю.
> Когда делаю лфк в правой икре всегда легкая боль присутствует, и бегут иголочке от икры ниже по ноге, ступне.
> ...


Какое лечение получали? В паховую область отдает?  Рентген т/бедренных суставов делали? После длительного сидения или лежания в пояснице боль усиливается?



vega2 написал(а):


> При этом один снимок в наклоне не захватил нужные позвонки и вообще наполовину белый, пусто там. Нейрохируг сказал переделать.


Правильно сказал!


----------



## vega2 (5 Янв 2016)

неоднократно курсами таблетками, уколаии, мазями Диклофенак, кетонал,витамины группы В, мидокалм,комбилипен,нимесулид,габапентин, аэртал, карбамазепин, кетопрофен,хондролон. Физио - эл.форез с новокаином, токи бернара, магниты, лазер, массаж,вытяжка, ванны хвойные, внуритканевая электростимуляция (вроде так называется) ,больше не помню.
Боли снимались на некоторое время,но не полностью, и потом  возвращались.
Сейчас блокады с лидокаином и какими-то лекарствами, не знаю точно. Нимесулид для рассасывания при болях , и тизанил, но врач сказал с него уже надо уходить, 15 дней пила по 4 мг, сейчас принимаю половину дозы и съезжаю. Он хорошо убирает утренние боли, прием на ночь. Немного дергаюсь, как без него буду потом по утрам.
Завтра поеду на восьмую блокаду, делала перед новым годом самым, чтоб по-человечески встретить, а сейчас уже снова ногу выкручивает , что не знаешь как сесть, как лечь.

В пах не отдает. Тазобедренные снимок делали, без патологии. На остеопороз проверяли, плотность костей без признаков остеопороза, ревмопробы хорошие, терапевт на биохимию раз пять направляла на разные пробы, мочевина, еще много всякого, все в норме. У ортопеда-травматолога  тоже была, нормально. У хирурга тоже вопросов нет, как и у ревматолога. Как сказала мне невролог в больнице, такую здоровую женщину, если б не нога, редко встретишь ))))
Поясница после сна еще месяц назад болела сильно, блокады и тизанил остроту утренней  проблемы сняли. 
И хотя боль в ноге утром уже при мне (спасибо хоть ночами стала спать), но поясница так ужасно как было, не болит (тьфу три раза!!!)
Если долго сидеть, да еще стул  или кресло неудобные, начинает болеть сперва нога, а затем боль поднимается  к бедрам и пояснице. Позавчера рискнула выбраться  в театр , но до антракта не досидела, пришлось выйти.
и в основном стартует боль от ноги,  а потом вся тазобреденная часть так начинает болеть, что про ногу уже забываешь. Получается по методу индейцев майя - одна боль перешибает  другую )))

И еще раз про грыжи, пожалуйста. На каких они позвонках? И   что  с ними делать?  Это они мне создали столько проблем? Или так сказать, в комплексе вносят свою лепту?


----------



## Николай Николаевич (6 Янв 2016)

Сделайте рентген поясничного отдела с функциональными пробами - будет понятно что дает боль. Если рентгенолог отказывается , то сделайте в частном порядке, клиник с рентген аппаратами достаточно.


----------



## vega2 (6 Янв 2016)

Так наверно и придется делать. Бред, конечно, ехать за 30 км, платить деньги, не говоря уж снова кишечник чистить... все потому, что рентгенолог считает не нужным повторный снимок, т.к. он листеза не видит и значит его нет.
Пыталась сделать сейчас фотки снимков на стекле оконной рамы на просвет. А через них машины во дворе просвечивают! ))))) боюсь представить диагноз, если такое тут размещу  )))))


----------



## La murr (6 Янв 2016)

vega2 написал(а):


> Пыталась сделать сейчас фотки снимков на стекле оконной рамы на просвет. А через них машины во дворе просвечивают! ))))) боюсь представить диагноз, если такое тут размещу )))))


Лучше снять на фоне монитора, открыв Microsoft Word в режиме веб-документ.


----------



## vega2 (6 Янв 2016)

Да, спасибо, я читала об этом. Но хотелось в полный размер сделать,не половинками.но тут влезли машины ))
 Попробую на мониторе тогда. И спасибо, что убрали дубль-пост, что-то глюкнуло


----------



## vega2 (6 Янв 2016)

Снимок  без наклона


Снимок с наклоном (назад вроде?) 1 картинка верх снимка, 2 - низ, 3 и 4 центр снимка , одну картинку подредактировала , чтоб хвостик лучше видно было
 

 

Еще один снимок с наклоном , вперед наверно.  Вот этот снимок нейрохируг и забраковал.
1 картинка - верх часть снимка, 2 - нижн часть, 3 - по диагонали сделала, чтоб захватить все позвонки
  

И еще раз, чтоб не искать на другой странице, выкладываю описание рентгеновских снимков


----------



## doclega (8 Янв 2016)

Листеза нет.
Признаки остеохондроза.
Сакроилеит сомнителен, скорее артроз синхондрозов.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Янв 2016)

А лежа на спине, прямые ноги поднимаются одинаково? На одну высоту слева и справа?
Лежа на спине, если потянуть колено согнутой ноги сперва к своему (по стороне колена) плечу, потом к противоположному, одинаково?
Спать можете на любом боку?


----------



## vega2 (8 Янв 2016)

doclega написал(а):


> Листеза нет.
> Признаки остеохондроза.
> Сакроилеит сомнителен, скорее артроз синхондрозов.


Спасибо за ответ. Я рада, что листеза нет. И , как понимаю, грыж тоже. Не рада, что теперь не понимаю, что провоцирует боль (((  сегодня три часа спала., остальное время баюкалась с ногой да уговаривала ее заснуть. Глянула в гугле про синхондрозы и артрозы. В силу слабого женского ума правильно ли я поняла, что артроз разрушает хрящи между позвонками? И боль происходит  от этого? Как говорит моя  старенькая тетушка, у которой коленки требуют замены суставов, "кость о кость скребет"? Она ходить уже не может от сильнейшей боли, только дома по стеночкам и с палочкой. Меня ждет это же? 



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А лежа на спине, прямые ноги поднимаются одинаково? На одну высоту слева и справа?
> Лежа на спине, если потянуть колено согнутой ноги сперва к своему (по стороне колена) плечу, потом к противоположному, одинаково?
> Спать можете на любом боку?


Благодарю за подключение к моей теме.
Ноги прямые  поднимаются на одинаковую высоту, хоть вместе, хоть по одной.
Колено согнутое подтягивается к своему плечу до прижима к груди, к другому плечу тоже до прижима к груди, противоположной, только, понятно, с бОльшим усилием, все же по диагонали сложнее тянуть, чем напрямую.
У меня с детства была хорошая гибкость, видно остатки еще остались. Сесть полностью на пятки и наклониться вытянув руки на всю длину, не отрывая попу от пяток,  наклониться и достать пальчиками до пола это я и сейчас могу, встать на мостик увы уже нет.
Спать могу на любом боку, хотя исторически привыкла на левом. Но на правом сейчас сплю реже потому, что когда правая нога  болит, то на правом боку лежать боль усиливается. Сейчас больше на животе засыпаю, так ноге полегче. Хотя сегодня ночью она взбунтовалась на всех боках и животах ((( 
Блокаду потому что не смогла съездить сделать, а сейчас доктора опять нет, праздники опять.

Честно говоря, не представляю пока, как я ему скажу насчет отсутствия листеза, он самолюбив, а нейрохирургов у нас меряно. Да еще которые блокады делать могут. Остается только из горбольницы, но к нему только по направлению можно попасть и очередь минимум на месяц по записи (((  печалька...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Янв 2016)

Так, с усилием, это со здоровой стороны?


----------



## vega2 (8 Янв 2016)

Одинаковое усилие с обеих сторон. Просто когда к "своему" плечу коленкой тянешься , то бедро проходит ближе к боку, вдоль ребер.  А когда по диагонали , то бедро тянешь к плечу через живот , он хоть у меня и не выпирает, но все равно в комплектации присутствует )) 

Нога сегодня зажигает, кажись вторую варфоломеевскую ночь готовит. Стоять и десять минут не дает,
тут же  боль поднимается по наружной стороне бедра до тазобреденного сустава, оттуда  распространяется  в центр ягодицы и далее уже весь таз разворачивает болью мама не горюй. И наступить на нее уже нельзя, волоком, согнувшим по стенке и до кровати. Когда болит, пальцем прикасаться больно и к ягодице
, и к этому пятачку в центре ягодицы, и к голени, и к пояснице и аж заворачивается  боль под самый хвостик, вглубь.
Как неисповедимы нервные пути! начнется с икры, а потом пошла гулять губерния. У меня такое впечатление, что или сяду, или встану  не так и какой-то позвонок словно не так повернется что-ли, и чего-то прищемит
Уж как я не пыталась проанализировать, поймать чего там кому в крестце ли, в пояснице ли не нравится, но не могу уловить и понять сам механизм возникновения боли. Мне все кажется, что если бы поняла, то может  смогла бы или предотвратить приступы, или минимизировать хотя бы. Чтоб жизнь и дела свои планировать. А то вот к стоматологу выбраться не могу, ибо боюсь, что вдруг в кресле скрутит и накроется все лечение.
Дожить бы до блокады, еще пару дней. Только ведь всю жизнь на них не проживешь, наверное. Делают до 15  блокад курс читала в клинике, а я половину уже выбрала.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Янв 2016)

Почитайте про синдром грушевидной мышцы.


----------



## vega2 (9 Янв 2016)

Мануалист сперва с грушевидкой работал, потом нейрохирург в нее блокаду тоже делал. Но пока блокады через день-два делала, она не беспокоила, а сейчас большой перерыв случился и боли возвращаются в те же прежние места, где до блокад были.
Но теперь я уже совершенно не понимаю, ЧТО именно запускает болевой механизм, какая именно причина.
Думала листез, оказывается его нет.  Если грыжи, то  где они, в каком месте, находятся какие размером?  
Почему в мрт их не указали?  Неврологи наши, и
 хирург, и терапевт , все говорили про корешковый синдром, что где-то что-то зажимает.  Что? Где?  Как-то не по-нормальному  у  меня. У людей,как у людей, грыжи там, листезы, хоть знают где концы искать. А у меня какая-то терра инкогнито.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Янв 2016)

Значит попал, потому и не болело.
А Вы должны ее растягивать. ЛФК.


----------



## vega2 (9 Янв 2016)

Ну да, попал ))) . Ведь не абы кто, у него стаж около 15 лет, к.м.н. И рука легкая. Первый раз тряслась шла, а на деле в попу порой больней бывает, а уж в вену вообще молчу, их нет у меня. Впрочем, в колено когда делали уколы, тоже не больно, больше разговоров про всякие ужасы а-ля а у знакомой знакомый инвалидом стал.
ЛФК я делаю. Кстати, ваши упражнения самые лучшие из всех, что находила в сети! Спасибо!!! Я из них себе комплекс сделала персональный, из частей - на спине, на животе, на четвереньках. И скомпоновала упражнения  с чередованием нагрузки на верхнюю и нижнюю часть тела через упражнение. Как раз на 15-20 минут хватает, и нагрузка есть и перенапряга  нет, низ работает - верх отдыхает и наоборот .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Янв 2016)

Пришлите поиском на sfp05@mail.ru , дам гимнастику для грушевидки.


----------



## vega2 (9 Янв 2016)

Спасибо! Отправила.


----------



## vega2 (9 Янв 2016)

Спасибо! Отправила.


----------



## vega2 (9 Янв 2016)

Спасибо, файл получила.
А может грушевидка давать такие боли в ногу и тазовую область и не давать ходить?
Это я опять теперь пытаюсь причину найти . Или ее и впрямь не найти, как говорила мне невролог в больнице при выписке с диагнозом полинейропатия?


----------



## leo1980 (9 Янв 2016)

vega2 написал(а):


> Спасибо, файл получила.
> А может грушевидка давать такие боли в ногу и тазовую область и не давать ходить?
> Это я опять теперь пытаюсь причину найти . Или ее и впрямь не найти, как говорила мне невролог в больнице при выписке с диагнозом полинейропатия?



поверьте может, вот вчера спазм грушевидной меня посетил.


----------



## vega2 (9 Янв 2016)

Я вам очень сочувствую и желаю как можно быстрей избавиться от боли.
Потому как, читала, если от боли не удается избавиться в первые три месяца, то избавление затягивается надолго, а то и вовсе становится невозможным и остается в хронической форме.
С последним не могу и не хочу мириться, и все вот пытаюсь брыкаться, не соглашаться и искать. Пока не очень-то получается, но я все равно не могу смириться. И не хочу!


----------



## leo1980 (9 Янв 2016)

vega2 написал(а):


> Я вам очень сочувствую и желаю как можно быстрей избавиться от боли.
> Потому как, читала, если от боли не удается избавиться в первые три месяца, то избавление затягивается надолго, а то и вовсе становится невозможным и остается в хронической форме.
> С последним не могу и не хочу мириться, и все вот пытаюсь брыкаться, не соглашаться и искать. Пока не очень-то получается, но я все равно не могу смириться. И не хочу!



да примерно так и пишут, но есть варианты когда после ОП боли уходят, все зависит что за проблема.


----------



## vega2 (9 Янв 2016)

Что такое ОП?


----------



## leo1980 (9 Янв 2016)

*vega2*,
операция
у меня хрон боли уже год, становится лучше, но очень медленно.
хирурги год назад говорили, что им оперировать нечего.


----------



## vega2 (9 Янв 2016)

А что вам оперировали? Хронические боли у вас именно с грушевидной связаны?
У меня хронические боли скоро год будет, только улучшения не видно. И непонятна точная причина.


----------



## leo1980 (9 Янв 2016)

*vega2*, 
нет не оперировали, есть всего по чуть чуть без корешковых болей.
у меня в один период больше достаёт спина, грушевидка не сильно, потом выходит на первый план грушевидка и спина уходит на второй план.
прогресс есть, после большого срыва (посещение терапевта работающего техниками хрясь-хрясь) за 7 месяцев смог увеличить время нахождение на ногах с 2 часов до 6 часов в день.


----------



## vega2 (9 Янв 2016)

Оба-на! Что сейчас было!! 
Сделала простое упражнение на грушевидку - легла на спину , согнула ноги в коленях, правую больную перекинула через левую и держась левой  рукой за правое колено, стала отклонять в сторону здоровой ноги, левой. Отклонила градусов на 45- 50 примерно, почувствовала легкое напряжение, не болезненное,придержала может секунд на 15-20 ...  И вдруг!  в икре и голени  возникла сильная боль, тут же поднялась по внешней стороне бедра, как обычно,  и охватила всю правую половину таза! Так, что нога вся словно отнялась! Голень с икрой крутит и рвет, бедро и таз разносит, едва в себя пришла, сама себе приступ устроила! Что это было? Отчего?! Я не насиловала себя упражнением, не делала его через силу.


----------



## vega2 (9 Янв 2016)

leo1980 написал(а):


> *vega2*,
> нет не оперировали, есть всего по чуть чуть без корешковых болей.
> у меня в один период больше достаёт спина, грушевидка не сильно, потом выходит на первый план грушевидка и спина уходит на второй план.
> прогресс есть, после большого срыва (посещение терапевта работающего техниками хрясь-хрясь) за 7 месяцев смог увеличить время нахождение на ногах с 2 часов до 6 часов в день.


До 6 часов!!!  Мне б хотя бы до двух сейчас если , я б на седьмом небе была!!! 
Расскажите, пожалуйста, как вы достигли таких отличных достижений?


----------



## leo1980 (9 Янв 2016)

*vega2*, 
для меня это мало, я очень активный человек БЫЛ. 
моя тема на форуме есть, там очень много всего.

вкратце думаю что мне помогло:
- адекватные физиотерапевты с ЛФК
- реабилитационный центр
- скинул 20 кг
- ходьба каждый день, кроме обострений, вот сегодня отдыхаю - биатлон смотрю и сыном по чуть чуть играю
- и конечно моя семья


----------



## vega2 (9 Янв 2016)

Я тоже шило в одном месте и 360 градусов на одной пятке. Была (((
Мне б хоть два часа для начала, чтоб туда-сюда пойти , дела какие сделать нормально можно было чтоб. Не кривя, пардон, морду лица, не утирая слезы, не садясь посреди дороги на газончик, скрючившись от боли, не вызывать недоуменных взглядов со стороны в таких ситуациях, ужасно стыдно от людей, когда приличная на вид дама такие финты откалывает.


----------



## leo1980 (9 Янв 2016)

vega2 написал(а):


> Я тоже шило в одном месте и 360 градусов на одной пятке. Была (((
> Мне б хоть два часа для начала, чтоб туда-сюда пойти , дела какие сделать нормально можно было чтоб. Не кривя, пардон, морду лица, не утирая слезы, не садясь посреди дороги на газончик, скрючившись от боли, не вызывать недоуменных взглядов со стороны в таких ситуациях, ужасно стыдно от людей, когда приличная на вид дама такие финты откалывает.



вы наверно не правильно меня поняли, 6 часов в день. а за раз 40-50 минут не больше, потом поясница не даёт жизни.


----------



## vega2 (9 Янв 2016)

Аааа., ну да, неправильно значит. Но у меня и 30 минут стоя за один раз не проходит (((  нога! А если не послушаться ее и не лечь, сразу как просигналит, то получишь  контрольный на добивание.
Начала читать вашу тему. Тоже с диагностикой неоднозначно, как и у меня. Все-таки человеческий организм архисложная вещь и , думаю, медицина еще не скоро досконально в нем разберется, если вообще это удастся.
Спасибо и на том, что от пандемий человечество спасла.  Ну и не только от них, многие заболевания удается сейчас диагностировать и вылечить. Это великое дело.

У вас не случалось болей, как я на предыд странице описала, во время упражнений на грушевидку? Ломаю голову отчего так произошло.


----------



## leo1980 (9 Янв 2016)

vega2 написал(а):


> У вас не случалось болей, как я на предыд странице описала, во время упражнений на грушевидку? Ломаю голову отчего так произошло.


нет не было, мне помогает теннисный мяч подержать под грушевидкой.


----------



## vega2 (9 Янв 2016)

Главное, я делала и другое упражнение на грушевидку, оно мне больше всех нравится, потому что приятное и само делается ))) лежишь на животе, коленки согнуты и подняты, и просто разводишь голени в стороны, мышцы только надо совсем расслабить в ногах и попе, и под силой тяжести ноги сами клонятся потихоньку. Возникает растяжение и такая чуть как-бы легкая приятная боль, которая приносит удовольствие , ну не знаю как точно объяснить. Не мазо ))) но вот когда я калланетикой занималась, там часто такое возникает, и тренер о таких же своих ощущениях говорила мне, когда я ей о своих рассказала.

Так вот, упражнение на животе на грушевидку никакого дискомфорта мне не доставило. Но когда я на спине стала делать,,. И вдруг такой приступ!!? С чего?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Янв 2016)

Значит вся работа в месте, и пока просто тянуть ногу руками. И конечно "шило" - блокаду, в одно место!
И это место, грушевидка.


----------



## vega2 (9 Янв 2016)

Тянуть в каком положении? Я на спине лежа просто и тянула. Ногу руками. Лежа -то на животе грушевидка тянулась нормально. А на спине вот... 
Сейчас на диване сидела, шила, и ногу так скрутило, что все бросила и на кровать. Что там в спине кому чего не понравилось, что защемило где или не знаю. Не так уж долго и посидела.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Янв 2016)

На животе грушевидку не потянешь!


----------



## vega2 (10 Янв 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> На животе грушевидку не потянешь!


Ясно. Спасибо. 
Я вот типа этого делала, только двумя ногами зараз, а не по очереди одной-другой.
 
Тогда не буду.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Янв 2016)

Можно, но либо ноги кто-то должен держать, либо между стопами надо палку 50-60 см зажать,


----------



## vega2 (10 Янв 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Можно, но либо ноги кто-то должен держать, либо между стопами надо палку 50-60 см зажать,


Я очень извиняюсь, но у меня с анатомией, как с астрономией  т.е. почти никак.
А держать руками или палку зажимать надо зачем? чтоб правильная мышца работала? палку надо сжимать ногами? или руками сопротивление оказывать на сжимание ногами? А то я их наоборот в стороны разводила.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Янв 2016)

Грушевидная мышца работает на разведение, но чтобы её растянуть надо сводить ноги, чтобы мышца напрягалась без измерение её длинны. Называется постизометрическая релаксация.


----------



## vega2 (10 Янв 2016)

Теперь понятно. Благодарю. Я значит шиворот-навыворот делала  найду палку.


----------



## vega2 (12 Янв 2016)

Врач посоветовал радиочастотную деструкцию сделать. На всю жизнь гарантий нет, т.к. нервные окончания могут прорастать обратно. Но на полгода не меньше хватит, сказал.
Переписала диагнозы- дорсопатия, ретролистез L5 1 ст., фасет-синдром, корешковый синдром S1.
Ну и в поликлинике в карточке еще другие есть.

Если нервные окончания прорастут, то РЧД неоднократно что-ли делают потом люди?


----------



## leo1980 (12 Янв 2016)

*vega2*, 
у меня тоже под вопросом эта процедура, если сделаете не забудьте отписаться.

читал что в среднем хватает на 1 год, но если за этот год привести себя в форму, то может хватить на долго.

какую стоимость озвучили ?


----------



## vega2 (12 Янв 2016)

Читала тоже, где полгода, где аж до "нескольких лет". Все индивидуально имхо. У меня была травма носа, делали ринопластику, чуть с ума не сошла первые полгода- носа и вокруг воообще!!! не ощущала! Провал лермонтовский! ужасные ощущения, но! Только на ощупь находила где находится, прежде чем платок поднести.потом потихоньку крошечными участками восстанавливаться стало, полностью восстановилось года за полтора.
Насчет рчд сбросила запрос в Киров делают или нет. Курган очень далеко. Другие клиники еще не смотрела.
Так что если вы тоже где искать будете, плиз, бросьте в тему, что найдете. Поиском пробежалась по диагонали на форуме, не нашла отзывы делал кто или нет, общая тема есть небольшая, а испытателей не обнаружилм. Но может плохо искала.
По цене доктор сказал недорого тыс 10-15. Но конкретно где такие цены не сказал, а я что-то такая пришибленная была сегодня после блокады, что ни до чего было, не спросила.  делал в хвостик блокаду тоже, а там канал что-ли какой-то узкий. Пришлось поплакать. Они как-то по-разному эти блокмды, то через десять минут уже нирвана, то через какое-то время, но врач предупреждал, что так бывает, что не сразу боль проходит.

*leo1980*, вот навскидку пока нашла в сети:
с форума одного: Процедуру эту я пока не сделала, т.к. после пробных инъекций слева и справа в мои проблематичные междисковые пространства  (простите, доктора, объясняю как могу) мне не полегчало, т.е. боли не ушли, а это вроде бы тест на целесообразность процедуры. 
 Т.е. сделают укол (мне делали Lipotalon и Naropin вместе) например в L4-L5 слева и справа, неделю выжидают, меняются ли болевые ощущения,   потом на позвонок или ниже, или выше, где у Вас боль сидит. Если Вам легче, боли прекращаются, то есть смысл проводить денервацию, ну,   а если все по-старому, что ж тогда нервы понапрасну убивать?

с сайта медцентра
*Фасеточная радиочастотная невротомия *(ризотомия, абляция) используется для ультразвуковой деструкции нерва, передающего патологический болевой сигнал из поврежденного сустава в спинной мозг. Данная процедура может быть очень эффективной, так как обеспечивает временную (1-2 года) деструкцию поврежденного нерва.
*Показатель эффективности радиочастотной абляции.*
Как правило, регресс болевого синдрома отмечается через 4 недели после манипуляции. При возвращении болевого синдрома возможно повторение данной процедуры.
*Как часто можно делать радиочастотную абляцию?*
Обычно необходимость в выполнении повторной радиочастотной абляции возникает не раньше, чем через 1-2 года.

А вот тут много вопросов возникает, непонятны термины многие.
Ну и, как водится, панацеи нет нигде...

Перед нейродеструктивной процедурой обязательно проведение диагностической блокады. Хороший эффект от диагностической блокады может прогнозировать удовлетворительный результат нейродеструкции. Тем не менее, такую же диагностическую блокаду нужно повторить, по крайней мере, еще один раз, даже если ослабление боли было значительным, чтобы свести на нет эффект плацебо. Если результат не совсем ясен, следует использовать дифференциальное блокирование.
У пациентов с распространенной или мультилокальной болью результат лечения обычно не оправдывает ожидания.
Пациент должен осознавать, что воздействие на один участок может не привести к достижению желаемого эффекта и, возможно, потребуется дополнительная деструкция для максимально возможного уменьшения боли.
Следует избегать проведения процедуры на смешанных нервах, поскольку это может привести к потере кожной чувствительности и мышечной слабости.
Деафферентационные боли могут усугубляться при деструкции поврежденного нерва. В том случае, когда боль имеет центральное происхождение (спинальная или выше), деструкция периферического нерва может вызывать увеличение болевой перцепции за счет элиминации входящего стимула. Лучшая альтернатива в этом случае – это нейроаугментация с TENS или стимуляция спинного мозга.


----------



## leo1980 (13 Янв 2016)

*vega2*, 
спасибо

да читал что делают блокады, чтобы быть уверенными что проблема от фасеток.

как я читал обычно делают от Л2 до S1 сразу, скажем там не один сегмент, а больше, правда это может быть так совпало, что проблемы-артроз во многих сегментах. 
У меня по МРТ артроз в 3-х сегментах.


----------



## vega2 (13 Янв 2016)

не за что
я еще читала, что при корешковых синдромах эту деструкцию не делают
а у меня (см выше) и фасет-синдром и корешковый синдром S1 + рекомендация доктора сделать эту деструкцию.
ничего не поняла...  Или на S1 делать, к примеру, не будут, а на другое сделают? а что тогда с этой S-кой делать? она же болеть не перестанет. Как все сложно, вопросов больше чем ответов, как всегда.


----------



## leo1980 (15 Янв 2016)

*vega2*, 
будут новости пишите.


----------



## vega2 (15 Янв 2016)

Напишу.
Киров что-то не ответил, почту не читают или что. Позвоню на той неделе.
Хреново, блокады на 4 дня хватаетот силы, снова записываться уже надо ((
Сегодня на почту сходила да в поликлинику зашла, ну минут срок на все-про-все
Ну и приползла едва, с перекошынным фейсом и закушенными губами (((
А уж как я у стоматолога вчера в кресле лежала! Камасутра! Хорошо она все понимает, ей сустав тазобреденный протезировали, так знает, что это, когда места себе не-найдешь.
Только вот скоро такими темпами финансы запоют романсы., а ходить как не могла, так и не могу


----------



## vega2 (19 Янв 2016)

В общем новости у меня такие. Сегодня была на приеме у нашего самого главного нейрохирурга, заведует отд нейрохирургии республиканской. 
На конец февраля дал направление к нему в отделение на операцию этой самой деструкции. только у нас радиочастотной нет, делают химическую. Сказал, что 80% у них статистика довольных больных, а хватает операции кому на полгода, кому на полтора, кому и дольше, все очень индивидуально. ну понятно, нервы у всех по-разному произрастают )))
Читала разные мнения, типа отключают датчик боли, а процесс-то идет. Но мне почти за год ничего не смогли улучшить, и нет никаких гарантий, что завтра появятся супер-пупер нано-технологии и все протрузии, спондилоартрозы  и прочую пакость ликвидируют как класс. Нет таких технологий и думаю скоро не появятся.
А жить на коленях я не хочу. Лучше умереть стоя )))))))) К тому же это не завтра случится.
Как-то так.


----------



## leo1980 (19 Янв 2016)

*vega2*, 
отпишитесь пожалуйста когда сделаете, отзывов мало
я пока решил не идти к нейрохирургу, прогресс хоть и медленный есть, подожду еще до месяца.


----------



## La murr (19 Янв 2016)

*vega2*, пообщайтесь с Мариной - https://www.medhouse.ru/members/25502/
Мне помнится, что она что-то подобное проходила.
Ещё информация - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/825/


----------



## leo1980 (19 Янв 2016)

*vega2*, 
не помню писал Вам или нет.

Есть мнение, что время после  денервации необходимо провести с уклоном на развитие мышц спины, т.к. до денервации толком это сделать сложно.


----------



## vega2 (19 Янв 2016)

*La murr*, спасибо за ссылки.
*leo1980*, спасибо, поищу-почитаю что да как, время  есть. Ну и надеюсь, что врачи потом дадут также какие-то рекомендации.


----------



## Аль (22 Янв 2016)

Вот нашла что-то более менее серьезное исследование на тему деструкции нервов фасеточных суставов..
http://www.volynka.ru/Articles/Text/155
А мне врачи говорили неопределенно, что эффекта от операции хватает кому как- кому на год, кому на 8 лет. 
Похоже год-1,5 максимум для подавляющего большинства с такой операцией.


----------



## vega2 (22 Янв 2016)

Аль написал(а):


> Похоже год-1,5 максимум для подавляющего большинства с такой операцией.


Ну да, примерно то же самое мне доктор и сказал. 
Пробежалась по вашей ссылке, понравилось особенно вот это   "Улучшение кинематики позвоночника за счёт устранения болевого синдрома при отсутствии оперативного воздействия непосредственно на  суставы замедляет процесс дегенерации капсулы суставов, связочного аппарата и межпозвонковых дисков"


----------



## leo1980 (22 Янв 2016)

*vega2*, 
Я так понимаю, после процедуры уйдет свованость спины, что даст шанс привести мышцы в норму.
Есть следующий этап, когда перерезают нервы раз и навсегда.


----------



## vega2 (22 Янв 2016)

Может и так. Хотя у себя я особо скованности не вижу. Вперед наклониться и достать руками до пола могу, на мостик уже не встану, но отклониться назад градусов так на 30  могу, а больше давно уже не дает, радикулит у меня очень давно. когда же схватывает боль в ноге, то лучшее положение как раз наклониться как можно ниже вперед к полу. Или встать на четвереньки и лечь грудью на пуф или невысокий диван или кровать , в этом положение боль в ноге проходит и так хорошо становится. 
Ну а когда боль поднимается на бедро и таз... вот с этим самое сложное, ибо тут уже не знаешь куда повернуться и как нагнуться, чтоб отпустило. Хорошо, что приступы длятся не часами все же, а отпускает  сильную  боль минут через 15-20, до следующего раза. Хоть передышка некоторая есть.а когда боль не нестерпимая, наклоняться можно вперед, взад и влево. Вправо можно, но не нужно, можно спровоцировать приступ.


----------



## leo1980 (22 Янв 2016)

*vega2*, 
так делайте тогда ЛФК для стабилизации спины, это доказанный способ многими
исследованиями в отличии от ... единственное что не самый быстрый
в интернете можно много найти, сморите англоязычный инет.

если тяжело, начните с бассейна, делайте в нем упражнения

вот одно из первичных упражнений - стоя подымите одну ногу, угол не важен, и стойте 30 сек, потом другую и так 3-4 раза.


----------



## vega2 (22 Янв 2016)

Лфк я делаю, там и на спину есть , нопоищу еще что-нибудь. А вот бассейн  не получится. Несколько раз пыталась ходила на аквааэробику, результат один - через небольшой период времени скручивает судорогой ноги, и я прерываю занятия и ухожу в душ горячей водой ноги в чувство приводить. Также и в море долго не могу, и в резиновой обуви, тоже судороги. Мама у меня ревматик была , но у меня по ревматологии все нормально, хотя руки-ноги на погоду кости крутило в молодости, но потом утихло, сейчас редко бывает и немного, мелкие суставы на кистях разве изредка пркрутит. Но ревмопробы все хорошие, и я не обращаю внимания, жизнь не портит.

Постояла на одной ноге поочередно по минутке. Напряжение мышц чувствуется  в икре в основном, чуток в пояснице, слегка. Можно и дольше постоять, но равновесие )))) а придерживаться нельзя? А то качаюсь )))
На левой-то ноге и дольше простою аистом,  правая не даст ((


----------



## leo1980 (22 Янв 2016)

я не физио конечно
надо стоять не качаться и не придерживаться, руки вдоль корпуса, вашу стабильность как раз держат мышцы спины и живота.

следующий этап, закройте глаза, руки перпендикулярно пола в стороны, и одну руку подымаете, а другую опускаете, и конечно поднята нога, то одна 30сек, потом другая.

цель стоять ровно, это самый начальный этап.


----------



## vega2 (22 Янв 2016)

Спасибо Лео! Поняла. Нужно быть не качающейся  рябиной, а аистом )))  ну или стойким оловянным солдатиком. Заодно и икры укрепятся, а то уж скоро год, как мало хожу.
О! А кстати с руками совсем легко получается, вообще почти не качает, противовесом руки идут!


----------



## leo1980 (22 Янв 2016)

vega2 написал(а):


> О! А кстати с руками совсем легко получается, вообще почти не качает, противовесом руки идут!



меняйте скорость, меняйте синхронность рук, подымите выше ногу, но с закрытыми глазами.
вот так потихоньку окрепнут мышцы без перегрузки.


----------



## Viktoria0502 (22 Янв 2016)

*vega2*, А Вам блокады делают шприцом с коротноц иглой или длинной?


----------



## vega2 (22 Янв 2016)

Так я кверху попом лежу ))) и ничего не вижу. Только чувствую, когда втыкают и все.



leo1980 написал(а):


> меняйте скорость, меняйте синхронность рук, подымите выше ногу, но с закрытыми глазами.
> вот так потихоньку окрепнут мышцы без перегрузки.


Аааа., глаза закрывать надо? О, тут все ухудшается (( с Ромбергом у меня сложно, потому как с сосудами головного мозга не совсем хорошо, дважды в год на дневной стационар хожу, а если пропущу на пару месяцев срок, то голову сносит и хожу как собака Павлова , и заранее радиусы просчитываю, чтоб в повороты вписываться ))) сшибаю углы дома по утрам.
А без глаз закрытых  никак мышцы не укрепятся разве?


----------



## leo1980 (22 Янв 2016)

vega2 написал(а):


> А без глаз закрытых  никак мышцы не укрепятся разве?



конечно укрепятся
тогда с открытыми доведите до пары минут на каждой нога, по 3 повторения, гантельки легкие возьмите.

это просто самые легкие упражнения, я ведь не знаю Ваш уровень, может Вы планку держите 5 минут, а я тут про поднимите ногу


----------



## vega2 (22 Янв 2016)

Ой ну что вы! Какая планка?! У меня как раз самые большие проблемы с верхним этажом ))) плечевой пояс слабый по жизни, чем бы я ни занималась. Мне планку и минуту трудно выдержать, руки падают)))  Вот ногами бы если ))


----------



## slaffko (22 Янв 2016)

как я вас всех понимаю и так хочется всех излечить.. взять и просто как в кино чик и избавить от боли от мучения страданий....чтобы ушла боль навсегда и были бы все все все на земле здоровы... эээх :-(


----------



## vega2 (22 Янв 2016)

Спасибо , хороший человек. Я бы тоже этого для всех хотела. И чтоб нигде никогда не было войн. Люди в большинстве своем хорошие и заслуживают жизни без страданий.


----------



## FlyLady (23 Янв 2016)

vega2 написал(а):


> Добрый день, Марина! Вы не делали деструкцию нервов?


Делала. Не помогло. Как позже выяснилось, причины проблем  были другие, в т.ч. и проблемы с грушевидной (или где-то рядом) мышцей. Упражнения делала  и теннисный мячик хорошо помог.
Да и после операции я, что расширяет круг возможных ответов на вопрос:
почему же всё болит? 
имхо.

А так денервацию я бы точно пробовала, если бы был положительный эффект от диагностической блокады (мне делали без предварительной блокады).



vega2 написал(а):


> У меня с детства была хорошая гибкость,





vega2 написал(а):


> Вперед наклониться и достать руками до пола могу, на мостик уже не встану, но отклониться назад градусов так на 30 могу


Прошу прощения, тему прочитала по диагонали, может, про это тут уже было, но спрошу:
на дисплазию соединительной ткани никогда не проверялись?


----------



## Аль (23 Янв 2016)

*leo1980*, какой такой "следующий этап, когда перерезают нервы, раз и навсегда.."
Можно об этом поподробнее. 
К слову о других методах: вчера была в 1меде Сеченова. Так там мне сказали, у вас боль в голове, прописали антидепрессанты ( ранее тоже прописывали, но тот препарат мне не подошел). 
И делайте ЛФК и все..!


----------



## leo1980 (23 Янв 2016)

*Аль*, 
Эндоскопом подходят к нерву и перекусывают его. В Европе делают.

По поводу антидепрессанты, тоже хочу попробовать, но у меня по утверждению жены явных проблем с психикой нет. А как у Вас проявляется боль?


----------



## Аль (23 Янв 2016)

У меня тупые ноющие боли умереннные и иногда слабые. С психикой тоже нет проблем вроде.


----------



## leo1980 (23 Янв 2016)

*Аль*, 
уточню не много, боль всегда и в горизонтальном положении? скованность спины есть?


----------



## Аль (23 Янв 2016)

у меня есть своя тема, где я подробно описала свои болячки . https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24890/#post-263042
А вкратце болит больше в вертикальном положении и больше от неподвижных поз. Но не всегда. Ночью боль как будто проходит, ну может разве-что дискомфорт остаться.. Утром спина как деревянная, при попытке согнуться- разогнуться чувствуется боль не острая, а такая которую хочется размять


----------



## vega2 (23 Янв 2016)

FlyLady написал(а):


> денервацию я бы точно пробовала, если бы был положительный эффект от диагностической блокады (мне делали без предварительной блокады).


Как же так? Как я поняла из медлитературы о денервации, диагностическая блокада должна делаться. И когда уже сами иголки по месту втыкают, то еще делают сперва провокацию в каждое место укола, и возникает реакция нерва, чтоб убедиться, что именно туда, куда нужно попали. А где вам делали денервацию?


Аль написал(а):


> была в 1меде Сеченова. Так там мне сказали, у вас боль в голове, прописали антидепрессанты ( ранее тоже прописывали, но тот препарат мне не подошел).
> И делайте ЛФК и все..!


Вот если бы вам добавили еще десять уколов алоэ, то я подумала бы, что мы у одного врача были )))) он мне все это назначил и сказал лети птицей , все будет хорошо.
Ну мой, значит, более продвинутый )))))


FlyLady написал(а):


> на дисплазию соединительной ткани никогда не проверялись?


 нет, не делала, т.к.на гуттаперчевую я не тяну, это точно, просто связки чуть более эластичные попались в некоторых местах ))) а вот под коленками так себе, потому на полный шпагат я даже в 12 лет сесть не могла.


leo1980 написал(а):


> у меня по утверждению жены явных проблем с психикой нет


Тут дело не в том, что вы психом стали или станете )))) практически во всех статьях о причинах боли указывается, что если боль не удалось устранить до трех месяцев, то к механизму ее возникновения подключаются мозги, типа порочные связи образуются. Поэтому в неврологии обязательно назначаются амитриптилин и т.п. препараты, чтобы эту порочную связь разорвать. Я разные принимала, но кроме дурной башки на полдня ничего не получала. А вот блокады прекрасно рвут в момент порочные связи, хотя в составе их антидепрессантов нет.
Я не верю, что мозги мне создают боль, но все врачи утверждают, что мозги замешаны и связь существует.
Но отчего ж тогда при приеме этих препаратов ни разу ни на капельку боль не исчезла и не уменьшилась?


----------



## Аль (23 Янв 2016)

*vega2*, а вы долго принимали антидепрессанты? Мне сказали что раньше чем через месяц они не начнут помогать.


----------



## leo1980 (23 Янв 2016)

*vega2*, 
я не нашел много инфы касательно диагностических блокад, что Вы читали это блокады по КТ контролем или в слепую?


----------



## vega2 (23 Янв 2016)

Нет, месяц я их точно не пила. Мне назначали их на ночь, и дома и в больнице. Чтобы ночные боли не мучали. Хоть бы раз это подействовало! Башку уже всю сносит, в полудреме и полусумрачном состоянии. А нога болит-болит-болит... уснуть не получается, состояние нестояния. Утром встанешь, мало того, что не выспалась, голова кругом, плохо сображаешь, четкости мыслей никакой, пойдешь не враз вспомнишь за чем. У меня мозги в обычном режиме как комп щелкают, а тут вообще зависают, тормоз какой-то. А если месяц пить, вообще не представляю что будет. Овощ варенный. А я головой работаю вообще-то. 
Ну вот в больнице когда лежала, там дней десять подряд пила в надежде, но эффекта в плане от боли не было никакого. Зато эффект полудауна получился ))))


----------



## Аль (23 Янв 2016)

*leo1980*, отвечу за   *vega2*, , 
Блокады обязательно по контролем КТ. 
Не помню всю тему с самого начала, хочу спросить - делали ли УВТ? 
Я сейчас хожу, эффект пока очень хороший, снимает боль. Правда не знаю надолго ли. Пока болей нет, наверно надо активнее разрабатывать мышцы с помощью ЛФК.
Кстати  *vega2*, амитриптиллин очень старый препарат с большими побочными эффектами по сравнению с группой Сиозс.


----------



## leo1980 (23 Янв 2016)

*Аль*,
понял

УВТ, а куда его на грыжу - это из разряда неподтвержденной фантастики.
тригерных точек явных нет.


----------



## Аль (23 Янв 2016)

Вот не знаю как амитриптиллин, но от группы Сиозс (повторюсь) эффекта раньше чем через месяц не стоит искать. Причем в первый месяц только ухудшение. Поэтому часто назначают "прикрытие" - какие то сильно действующие успокоительные. Вот этого мне первый врач не назначил и не сказал, и когда мне стало так плохо, что не до спины было, я перестала их пить. Успокоилась феназепамом за несколько дней. 
Ну в общем очень сильный побочный эффект был, что сейчас врач решил что не мой препарат.


----------



## vega2 (23 Янв 2016)

Я так понимаю, что диагностическая блокада это просто блокада, ну как мне делают, без контроля , врач руками позвонки потрогает и колет. 
А когда я сказала на приеме у нашего глав. нейрохихурга, что блокады только боль и снимают, он сказал, что раз блокады на вас хорошо действуют , то в таком случае предлагаю вам деструкцию. 
Еще пояснил, что делают они деструкцию под рентгенконтролем,  вводятся иглы таким образом.
Я об этом же и читала, но ссылок не сохранила.
Если где увижу, принесу сюда. Только вот приветсвуются ли тут сторонние ссылки, вопрос.


----------



## Аль (23 Янв 2016)

УВТ вообще то делается при грыжах, почитайте статьи на эти темы. Я заинтересовалась методом, потому что кто то писал, что обошелся при обострении грыжи без таблеток благодаря УВТ. Но конечно надо консультироваться с врачом. Из всего моего спектра: токи смт, магнит, массаж, мовалис и прочее, иголки и фармпунктура, увт было эффективнее всего в плане обезболивания.

Vega2, диагностическая блокада это не просто блокада, а строго в капсулу суставов.


----------



## leo1980 (23 Янв 2016)

*Аль*, 
кроме России ни где не делают, гугл не знает таких мест.
На сайте производителя УВТ установок нет упоминания про грыжи.
Врачи Германии и Австрии при моем упоминании про УВТ на грыжи, не поймут про что я говорю.
Статьи какие???? с клиническими исследованиями??? или я придумал и вот продаю???


----------



## Аль (23 Янв 2016)

Лео не может быть, оборудлвание то импортное )) поспрашивайте, здесь есть тема про увт, там доктор из Ставрополя открыл свой кабинет. Он подскажет как это "по французки" ))


----------



## vega2 (23 Янв 2016)

leo1980 написал(а):


> *vega2*,
> я не нашел много инфы касательно диагностических блокад


Попробуйте в гугле набрать 
"радиочастотная деструкция диагностическая блокада"

Там навскидку нашла 
диагностическая блокада с использованием местного анестетика, является золотым стандартом. Эта процедура исполняется под рентген контролем в условиях полной стерильности. В полость сустава, которую мы видим на рентгене, вводится местное обезболивающее средство. Чаще всего это лидокаин или бупивакаин. 
Если после введения анестетиков боль исчезает, то вероятность того, что источником боли является именно этот сустав,  близка к 100%.  
эффект от этой процедуры может сохранятся  1 -2 суток.

Так что диагностическая блокада похоже все-таки специальная процедура, раз под контролем рентгена делается. но мне без рентгена доктор делает.

А что такое увт?

Нашла что это


----------



## Аль (23 Янв 2016)

*vega2*, вам без рентгена делают в полость сустава? 
Если просто местные блокады подкожные то они тоже могуть иметь эффект, но не быть диагностическими. Так как обезболивание при обычных блокадах, как я понимаю, происходит в обширной области, в которую захватываются и суставы.. Может я ошибаюсь, я не медик.
Увт - ударно волновая терапия.


----------



## leo1980 (23 Янв 2016)

*vega2*, 
мне делали под КТ контролем блокады и в район корешка и в фасет - но только в один сегмент, эффекта ноль, а вот когда делали без КТ контроля, скажем так захватывали большую область - эффект был.


----------



## vega2 (23 Янв 2016)

Без рентгена делают. Но сильно сомневаюсь, что подкожно. И шприц на взгляд кубиков на пять, и когда делал два раза в самый хвостик, было больно, врач сказал, что там канал  потому что узкий, а куда эти каналы ведут, то мне не ведомо. И потом там внутри, в месте, где укол делал, возникает чувству некоего распирания, от жидкости лекарств, сразу после укола, потом проходит.


----------



## Аль (23 Янв 2016)

*vega2*, попробуйте все таки увт. Я совсем не медик, но врачи которые вас здесь консультировали ничего о фасеточном синдроме не говорили. Мне кажется, что боли при нем другого характера, и другой локализации, но повторюсь, я не медик.
Мои боли похожи на фасеточный синдром в грудном отделе, и на мой вопрос, а может мне денервацию фасеточных суставов сделать, врач ответила. Ну сделаете, а боль то у вас все равно в голове...
Уже не первый доктор мне про антидепрессанты говорит, наверно в этом есть смысл тоже.  Кстати пить их надо не меньше полугода, иначе может все вернуться, если отменить их.

У вас где нибудь рядом делают увт?


----------



## vega2 (24 Янв 2016)

Фасет-синдром мне оба нейрохирурга поставили, у которых я была.
Как выжить на психтаблетках полгода я не представляю. Принимала в оно время финлепсин (лечение невралгии по типу тройночного) с неделю пила, поначалу он ничего еще, но он накапливается и становишься все более вялой, заторможенной, все спать тянет. Но и врач предупреждала не увлекаться, только до снятия симптоматики применять.
Какое уж тут увлечение может быть?  Двумя руками перекрестилась, когда закончила лечение.
Про увт погуглила, пишут, что при протрузиях и спондилоартрозах тоже делают. Вроде как бы я подходящий пациент. Но есть ли где у нас этот аппарат не слыхала. Попробую на неделе поискать. Но остофитов, или как их там, опять же у меня не выявлено как бы. А на нервы увт воздействует ли?
Кстати, оба нейрохируга мне антидепрессанты почему-то  не рекомендовали, вообще не упоминали о них. А неврологи все назначали.


----------



## Аль (24 Янв 2016)

Мне тоже нейрохирурги фасеточный синдром ставили и блокады и денервацию прописывали. Это их работа и они могут только так лечить в основном
А антидепрессанты неврологи. Ну вы не бойтесь, побочки бывают первый месяц от силы, потом должно стать хорошо. Я уже перелопатила форумы на эту тему. Мне сейчас назначили более легкий вариант, наверное попробую.
Увт на многое воздействует и на мышцы тоже. У меня эффект пока после двух процедур полного обезболивания на 2 суток. А дальше боли меньше все равно. Следующие процедурыдоктор сказал - будет делать на более сильных "мощностях."


----------



## vega2 (24 Янв 2016)

Спасибо, Аль, за советы. Я бы тоже хотела увт сперва попробовать. Все же операция это всегда крайний случай имхо время у меня еще есть, буду искать 
А за антидепрессанты... если честно, за мозги боюсь, уж очень не нравится мне, как они на голову действуют. 
Может есть и другие какие, от которых нет таких побочек, но мне таких не назначали и я не знаю есть ли.


----------



## vega2 (31 Янв 2016)

leo1980 написал(а):


> *vega2*,
> мне делали под КТ контролем блокады и в район корешка и в фасет - но только в один сегмент, эффекта ноль, а вот когда делали без КТ контроля, скажем так захватывали большую область - эффект был.


Может корешок корешку рознь? И не всякий конкретный корешок в конкретном сегменте  боль дает, а только "избранные"? )))
А при блокаде большей области, может,  и избранные прихватились? Правда тогда вопрос встает как избранных-то отлавливать наверняка?
Как все сложно в этом мире боли! Мне тоже без аппаратного контроля блокады делают. По симптоматике так сказать, ну и по рентген снимкам и мрт плюс знания и опыт доктора.

Отзвонился мне на днях зав нейрохиругического кировского центра, сказал сдавайте анализы и  приезжайте, ждем.
направления взяла, завтра пойду сдавать. Операция, кстати, бесплатно.


----------



## leo1980 (31 Янв 2016)

*vega2*, 
Что за операция? Денервация?


----------



## vega2 (31 Янв 2016)

Ну да, она самая


----------



## leo1980 (31 Янв 2016)

vega2 написал(а):


> Ну да, она самая


Отпишитесь пжл, как пройдет все. Отзывов очень мало в интернете.

Я тоже иду в клинику, скорее всего будут тоже делать и мне.


----------



## vega2 (31 Янв 2016)

Да, с отзывами как-то напряженка в сети. В основном только статистика в спецлитературе.
То ли все счастливые встают и убегают )))) делятся-то чаще проблемами. То ли дар речи теряют после операции )))))
Ну давайте тогда на пару эту дыру в сети латать будем )))

Мне анализов такую кучу надавали! Будто на МКС готовят!
Вас тоже?


----------



## leo1980 (31 Янв 2016)

пока нет, во вторник будет ясность.


----------



## vega2 (31 Янв 2016)

Ну давайте выясняйте. Если что, будем одним экипажем )))


----------



## vega2 (2 Фев 2016)

Завтра уезжаю. Пожелайте мне удачи, народ, и подержите кулачки ))
Если будет там связь, буду писать с полей ))) Если нет, тогда уже по возвращению отпишусь.


----------



## leo1980 (2 Фев 2016)

*vega2*, 
я ведь понимаю, что в тот же день отпускают домой, так?

мне пока отказали в денервации, сказали что будем делать под КТ контролем блокады, чтобы найти источник или источники боли.
когда найдем, смотрим на сколько хватает блокады. Если не надолго, то будем делать денервацию но не всей поясницы, а только там где есть боль.


----------



## влюбленная в жизнь (4 Фев 2016)

vega2 написал(а):


> Завтра уезжаю. Пожелайте мне удачи, народ, и подержите кулачки ))
> Если будет там связь, буду писать с полей ))) Если нет, тогда уже по возвращению отпишусь.


----------



## slaffko (4 Фев 2016)

делали мне эту денервацию сегодня... болит немного меньше но может изза обезболивающих которые перед процедурой тыкают..а так ничего особенного.. 20 мин процедура.. врач поставил электроды включил аппарат и под присмотром рентгена сделал все....ждем результата ... говорят в течении месяца начнет или не начнет действовать.... я то думал сразу что то будет


самое странное у меня не начиает болеть от позвоночника а примерно там где крестцово подвздошное соединение... делал МРТ его - ВСЕ НОРМАЛЬНО... черт знает что болит

.затем боль переходит в пах и ниже до колена ...и ниже колена тоже справа по наружной поверхности.. причем я посмотрел в зеракло куда он тыкал.... болит правее и ниже ....ворбщем не знаю посмотрим что будет хотя бы завтра


----------



## Viktoria0502 (4 Фев 2016)

*slaffko*, А ,вообще больно было?


----------



## slaffko (5 Фев 2016)

да не особо.. как попадет.... если попадет куда "надо" как он сказал то будет немного больного ну нога дернется мож....терпимо вобщем.. все можно стерпеть лишь бы больше не болело


----------



## vega2 (5 Фев 2016)

Вайфай в больнице совсем больной) пробилась едва.
Сегодня утром сделали опреацию. Прошло уже 12 час. Боль в ноге осталась, добавилась в пояснице, где ранее не ощущалось.
Операция длилась 40 минут. Было или больно или очень больно! В местах укола и затем по нерву так шибало...
После установки очередной иглы ТАК !! заболела резко  правая (больная) нога, казалось  ее физически разорвет  на части, сказала доктору, он сказал "не может быть!" Я поняла так, что наоборот боль в ноге должно было отпустить от этой иглы.
Но случилось то, что случилось. 
 Сейчас изо всех сил верую, что завтра станет лучше. Почему-то стало больно сидеть, наклонившись вперед, что я без проблем делала и было легче при боли. 
Мужчине из отделения вчера сделали операцию, он сказал, что сразу же после операции боль прошла.
И становится все лучше.
Отчаянно надеюсь, что мне тоже будет лучше.

Насчет выписки через три часа, не знаю. Меня лично только вынести можно было бы. Хотя изначально я планировала через три часа развернуться и уехать. Теперь сижу, прижав мадам Сижу.


----------



## leo1980 (5 Фев 2016)

*vega2*, 
все будет ок.

вам не делали уколы перед денервацией? сколько уровней сделали?

я помню Вы писали про хим. денервацию, а сейчас читаю про ток.


----------



## vega2 (5 Фев 2016)

Какие уколы? Обезбаливащие делали. Потом иглу под контролем куда-то туда где больно. Потом прибор включали, нервы убивали . Про уровни не рассказывали. И вообще я после всех этих иголочек под контролем в нерв уже не очень -то хорошо соображала. Только думала как бы не шевельнуться, чтоб иглы не сдвинуть и потише стонать, чтоб врача не расстраивать, но не всегда получалось.

Да я писала про хим, но потом писала что нашла недалеко где делают рчд


----------



## leo1980 (5 Фев 2016)

*vega2*, 
странно как то, а может не странно

мне объяснили так, находим методом исключения при помощи блокад по контролем КТ проблемные сегменты, и только нервы этих сегментов прижигаем, а не все и всё подряд.

а там кто знает, как лучше.


----------



## Mangust (5 Фев 2016)

vega2 написал(а):


> Какие уколы? Обезбаливащие делали. Потом иглу под контролем куда-то туда где больно. Потом прибор включали, нервы убивали . Про уровни не рассказывали. И вообще я после всех этих иголочек под контролем в нерв уже не очень -то хорошо соображала. Только думала как бы не шевельнуться, чтоб иглы не сдвинуть и потише стонать, чтоб врача не расстраивать, но не всегда получалось.
> 
> Да я писала про хим, но потом писала что нашла недалеко где делают рчд


А куда именно вам иглы вставляли, в позвоночник ?


----------



## vega2 (5 Фев 2016)

leo1980 написал(а):


> *vega2*,
> мне объяснили так, находим методом исключения при помощи блокад по контролем КТ проблемные сегменты, и только нервы этих сегментов прижигаем, а не все и всё подряд.
> а там кто знает, как лучше.[/QUOTE


Я тоже не знаю, мне к тому же особо ничего не объясняли. Спрашивали помогали-ли блокады.


----------



## slaffko (6 Фев 2016)

иглы вставляют на уровне подозреваемого уровня например L5-S1 но не в корешок а в суставы их 4 штуки на 1 уровне между позвонками.. я смотрел спину у меня 4 прокола слева 2 и справа 2. верхний от нижнего где то 3-4 см. у кого как зависит от габаритов тела 



vega2 написал(а):


> Я тоже не знаю, мне к тому же особо ничего не объясняли. Спрашивали помогали-ли блокады.



результата может быть не сразу.. дайте уйти воспалению хотя бы 3-4 дня и тогда будете уже судить

мне еще параллельно ставят блокады .. вот блокады больней чем деструкция и ноги деревенеют


----------



## slaffko (6 Фев 2016)

а воообще мне областной нейрохирург сказал привыкайте это остеохондроз спондилез спондилоартроз и тд и тп.. болеть будет всегда иногда меньше больше.. меняйте образ жизни приспосабливайтесь адаптируйтесь... лечитесь 2 раза в год ну вобщем лекцию мне задвинул не большую..... только меня все это не обнадежило конечно же и вообще не согласен я по некоторым пунктам.. я читал что за границей за деньги много что делают и избавляют от боли но естественно за деньги .. за большие деньги.... и вообще там делают все возможное.. а тут медики не заинтерсованы .. что он сделает удачно операцию что неудачно ему и так заплатят.. советская медицина в действии мля .....зато на каждом углу орут что мы российские медики вон этого и этого добилисчь умеем то и это... но только как это на все население распространить...денег у государства не хватит

у меня отец медик был .. так вот он говорил что все бы уже давно вылечили и рак и диабет спид и прочие якобы неизлечимые болезни.... но государству фарм компаниям  и вообще всей мед индустрии этоого не нужно.... им надо чтобы ты болел.. поскольку это огромные деньги.... занятость населения-- ведь такая огромная орава врачей..ну и многого других причин в том числе политических....


----------



## vega2 (6 Фев 2016)

Я бы нобелевскую премию дала тому человеку, который научит КАК  привыкнуть к боли.


----------



## slaffko (6 Фев 2016)

боль это следствие какого то заболевания а не хотят лечить и все...я конечно не говорю про запущенные случаи


----------



## vega2 (6 Фев 2016)

Короче, сегодня уезжаю из больницы домой. Нога болит ойёй (( плюс  новые места болят. Добраться бы на своих двоих, и сразу на блокаду запишусь. Месяц на блокадах я проживу.
А через месяц доктор сказал  станет  окончательно ясно есть эффект от операции или нет.
Сейчас думать за пределами этого месца не хочу.



slaffko написал(а):


> боль это следствие какого то заболевания а не хотят лечить и все...я конечно не говорю про запущенные случаи


Не хотят и не могут это разница. Для того чтоб избавить от боли, надо точно знать причину.
А вот с этим самая главная проблема и есть. Установить точный источник боли всегда и везде медицина на сегодня не может. И думаю не скоро достигнет такого уровня. Человеческий организм слишком сложен.


----------



## slaffko (6 Фев 2016)

да все они могут... денег у народа нет.... установить источник тоже могут...были бы вы каким нибудь известным политиком или популярной.. нашли бы ....всю бы изучили на атомы бы разобрали исследовали бы каждую кость и мышцу   но нашли.. не таких излечивали... не могут они на вас одну много времени тратить


----------



## vega2 (6 Фев 2016)

Может и так, только не светит мне в ближайшее время стать ни популярным политиком, ни ... )))
Но все же центр, в котором я была, впечатляет. И доктора очень ... вот даже так сходу не подберу один эпитет, чтоб все их достоинства охватить. И зав отделением, и лечащий доктор, он операцию делал. Ну как будто они свои, родные с первой же встречи. Понимающие, сочувствующие, желающие и делающие все возможное, чтоб помочь. Там дух такой, в этом центре, живет)) Добрый и не безразличный.
Впрочем, кировчане вообще простые в общении и приятные люди.

И насчет времени, вы ошибаетесь, напротив, мне предлагали и еще оставаться, и обследования там выпрашивать не надо, те же мрт без вопросов и на раз.


----------



## slaffko (7 Фев 2016)

ну что тут скажешь....у каждого свой взгляд на жизнь и события....


----------



## vega2 (7 Фев 2016)

Ну это да, сколько людей- столько мнений )))
Скажите, как у вас дела и самочувствие после операции сейчас?
У меня в месте втыкания  иголочек некоторых весьма ощущительно еще.
Сделала немножко упражнений подтягивать колени  к груди- больновато. Раньше-то свободно делала.
Но думаю это потому, что проколов много делали и не зажило еще там в глубине.
Утром только глаза открыла и тут же "глаза открыла" боль в ноге. Но мне показалось , что все же на чуть-чуть поменьше, чем было до того как.
Сегодня планирую погулять-постоять подольше, чтоб под нагрузкой нога побыла. Проверить реакцию на статику-динамику.


----------



## leo1980 (7 Фев 2016)

*vega2*,
я немного в замешательстве, ведь при денервации прижигают нервы которые связаны с болью в спине.
и с ногой нет связи.


----------



## vega2 (7 Фев 2016)

leo1980 написал(а):


> *vega2*,
> я немного в замешательстве, ведь при денервации прижигают нервы которые связаны с больюв спине.
> и с ногой нет связи.


Есть связь. И самая прямая. При грыжах и не только при них. Не буду сейчас ссылки и цитаты приводить, но очень много об этом читала еще раньше в разных медизданиях и медицинских статьях.
К тому же, прикиньте, ведь эта боль в ноге снималась блокадами именно в позвоночник.
У меня, в частности, боль в ноге обеспечивается позвонком L5, я всю эту схему иннерваций изучила на плакате, когда на вытяжку в больнице ходила. Там висел огромный плакат и стрелками от каждого позвонка указано на какие места от какого позвонка нервные сигналы идут.


----------



## slaffko (7 Фев 2016)

leo1980 написал(а):


> *vega2*,
> я немного в замешательстве, ведь при денервации прижигают нервы которые связаны с болью в спине.
> и с ногой нет связи.


денервируют нервы которые находятся в суставах а не корешки .. корешки никогда не трогают иначе парализация сразу же....денервируют нерв которые иннервирует сустав , так называемые суставы....если боль от фасет синдрома то вот как раз их денервируют...боль от фасет синдрома может давать боль в ноги но как правило не ниже колена! это все пишут .. и очень редко когда ниже колена...


----------



## leo1980 (7 Фев 2016)

slaffko написал(а):


> денервируют нервы которые находятся в суставах а не корешки .. корешки никогда не трогают иначе парализация сразу же....денервируют нерв которые иннервирует сустав , так называемые суставы....если боль от фасет синдрома то вот как раз их денервируют...боль от фасет синдрома может давать боль в ноги но как правило не ниже колена! это все пишут .. и очень редко когда ниже колена...


я это знаю
я удивлен постом об боле в ноге от  *vega2
*
как себя чувствуете?


----------



## slaffko (7 Фев 2016)

vega2 написал(а):


> Ну это да, сколько людей- столько мнений )))
> Скажите, как у вас дела и самочувствие после операции сейчас?
> У меня в месте втыкания  иголочек некоторых весьма ощущительно еще.
> Сделала немножко упражнений подтягивать колени  к груди- больновато. Раньше-то свободно делала.
> ...



самочувствие у меня такое же как и было ... нога ноет.....болит ягодица, та часть которая ближе к позвоночнику..уровень S1-S2 и чуть к наружи.... в том то и загадка что сам позвоночник(ложбинка вот эта) не болит как обычно при фасет синдроме... а еще болит в паху.- та складка которую образует нога с туловищем. нельзя сказать что отдает , просто болит .... кокс артроз и тазобедренный сустав с ревматизмом исключили уже давно ....ну и болит бедро голень немного.....самое странное что еще болит правая часть таза так называемые крыло и гребень повздошной кости .. я сам грешу на связки(которых там миллион) и крсетцово подвздошщное соединение хотя и его проверял на МРТ НИЧЕГО НЕ НАшли

есть также у меня сколиоз 2 степени это небольшой говорят.... может и все изза этого потому что нагрузка на правую часть больше... вобщем мне так и не поставили диагноз кто что говорит... сам себе диагнозы ставлю.. а врачи гвоорят болеть может от всего... и называю и таз и нервы и протрузии и спондилез и артроз и все что знают о патологиях  позвоночника


----------



## vega2 (7 Фев 2016)

У нас в некотором роде схожая симптоматика болей. Просто у меня боль стартует от ноги (хотя ее источник в спине). Поднимается от икры-голени по бедру вверх, разламывает болью в месте нахождения тазобреденнего сустава, перетекает глубоко в ягодицу, затем на крестцово-подвздошный отдел, далее на всю поясницу и бедра с обеих сторон охватывает спрутом и тогда разрывает весь таз на куски! Последние дни перед операцией и в паховую область справа начинало отдавать, не сильно зверски, но ощутительно.
Пути нервов неисповедимы! Как говорится, нам не дано предугадать...
Я тоже голову порядком ломала долгое время, расчленяла боль на фрагменты, пыталась проанализировать какой "кусок" боли какому суставу/мышце/диагнозу соответствует.  Каша получалась порядочная и я забила на это дело. Это все равно, что медэнциклопедию листать, найдешь по симптоматике все заболевания из каждого тома )))
А сейчас вот, после операции, боль может стартануть не с ноги, а из ягодицы или поясницы например. При том, что в ноге ее в тот момент или нет или немного. Но боль остается в месте старта, на весь таз не переходит. Тоже не айс, т.к.болит с усилением и некоторым распространением по ареалу, но все же это лучше, когда всю тазовую область разносит так, что ни встать на ноги нельзя, ни шагу ступить.


----------



## slaffko (7 Фев 2016)

причины могут быть самые разные вплоть до того что дето со временем и годами связки или мышцы спазмируют нерв которые уже вышел из позвоночника и сам позвоночник и корешки ни при чем.. причем спазм может быть от того что вы и не подозреваете.. например от манеры сидеть лежать и тд и тп то бишь от образа жизни.. их миллион причин


----------



## slaffko (7 Фев 2016)

vega2 написал(а):


> У нас в некотором роде схожая симптоматика болей. Просто у меня боль стартует от ноги (хотя ее источник в спине). Поднимается от икры-голени по бедру вверх, разламывает болью в месте нахождения тазобреденнего сустава, перетекает глубоко в ягодицу, затем на крестцово-подвздошный отдел, далее на всю поясницу и бедра с обеих сторон охватывает спрутом и тогда разрывает весь таз на куски! Последние дни перед операцией и в паховую область справа начинало отдавать, не сильно зверски, но ощутительно.
> Пути нервов неисповедимы! Как говорится, нам не дано предугадать...
> Я тоже голову порядком ломала долгое время, расчленяла боль на фрагменты, пыталась проанализировать какой "кусок" боли какому суставу/мышце/диагнозу соответствует.  Каша получалась порядочная и я забила на это дело. Это все равно, что медэнциклопедию листать, найдешь по симптоматике все заболевания из каждого тома )))
> А сейчас вот, после операции, боль может стартануть не с ноги, а из ягодицы или поясницы например. При том, что в ноге ее в тот момент или нет или немного. Но боль остается в месте старта, на весь таз не переходит. Тоже не айс, т.к.болит с усилением и некоторым распространением по ареалу, но все же это лучше, когда всю тазовую область разносит так, что ни встать на ноги нельзя, ни шагу ступить.


 а нарушения чувствительности онеменения мурашек есть ?


----------



## vega2 (7 Фев 2016)

slaffko написал(а):


> есть также у меня сколиоз 2 степени это небольшой говорят.... может и все изза этого потому что нагрузка на правую часть больше... вобщем мне так и не поставили диагноз кто что говорит... сам себе диагнозы ставлю.. а врачи гвоорят болеть может от всего... и называю и таз и нервы и протрузии и спондилез и артроз и все что знают о патологиях  позвоночника [/QUOTE


Ну что сказать.. мы с вами одной крови ))) одир в один))
Только я уже забила на все диагнозы, потратив девять месяцев на перелопачивание медлитературы. Так и есть, диагнозов в ассортименте, источником боли может быть и то, и это, и пятое, и десятое. А точно ткнуть пальцем и сказать вот ОНО! далеко не всегда можно.
При том, что другой человек может иметь все те же то и это, пятое-десятое, и не испытывать никаких болей и дискомфорта. Тайны мироздания и все тут!
На сегодня мне вообще все диагнозы фиолетово. Меня интересуют только средства и способы избавления от боли, или ее уменьшения до уровня приемлемого для нормальной жизни.


----------



## slaffko (7 Фев 2016)

я не верю в тайны .. есть конкретная причина и диагноз которые врачи не могут установить да и не хотят особо заморачиваться им проще диклофенак вам прописать и отвязаться


----------



## vega2 (7 Фев 2016)

Мурашки отдельная тема! Были обычные, как иголочками покалывает. А потом!! Приходилось глазами проверять Каждый раз нет ли на ноге ползающего насекомого! Такого чуда в жизни не бывало! Вот на коже не вижу, а впечатление, что оно все равно есть! Даже кожу ощупывала, внутри что-ли ))
А теперь периодически те же иголочки по ноге бегают. Но онемения, в плане, что пошевелить ногой или пальцами там, не было такого, все шевелится.
Сейчас вот еще подарочек, с месяц появились как мурашки-иголочки в левой руке от плеча вниз, а в кисти постоянно. Доктор в больнице сказал, что рука это от шейного отдела уже идет. И сказал, что мрт могут сделать, но он не сомневается, что там тоже, как и во всех других отделах, всякого-разного полно окажется. Но достаточно конкретно определить причину можно будет лишь тогда, когда, как я называю, хороший стук наружу выйдет. Я отказалась от мрт в итоге. Я тоже не сомневаюсь, что там те же протрузии, спондилоартроз и прочее, что и во всех других отделах позвоночника, которые я все сделала ранее. Не позвоночник, а какая-то башенка из кубиков, построенная трехлетним ребенком - кубик туда, кубик сюда., чтоб вертикаль удержать. Видела я свои снимки. Время вспять не повернуть, пошли подвижки в пояснице если, пошел весь позвоночный столб за ним. Удерживать вертикаль власти, так сказать ))) я не уникум, у всех такое происходит.


----------



## vega2 (7 Фев 2016)

Не, с диклофенаком не прокатит )))  боль он не снимает, а желудок наизнанку надолго выворачивает. Так что с диклофенаком ко мне близко не подходят , я сразу говорю от винта! )) Нимулид мне больше подходит.


----------



## leo1980 (7 Фев 2016)

У меня не так все выражено, но работать я не могу. Ортопеды, нейрологи говорят ни чего страшного ней таблетки и нагрузки. За год стало лучше и становится лучше, но крайне медленно.
Сейчас начал лечиться у нейрохирурга, он говорит что надо найти источник боли, и способом исключения будем искать.


----------



## slaffko (7 Фев 2016)

vega2 написал(а):


> Не, с диклофенаком не прокатит )))  боль он не снимает, а желудок наизнанку надолго выворачивает. Так что с диклофенаком ко мне близко не подходят , я сразу говорю от винта! )) Нимулид мне больше подходит.


я пример привел диклофенака... им просто любое лекарство прописать и отвязаться.. а что ? терапия назначена и врач умыл руки.... следующий заходите !


каие у вас протрузии на уровне L5-S1 и L4-L5 ? размеры


----------



## vega2 (7 Фев 2016)

leo1980 написал(а):


> Сейчас начал лечиться у нейрохирурга, он говорит что надо найти источник боли, и способом исключения будем искать.


Очень хорошо, я ТАК вам желаю удачи в поиске и избавления от боли!!



slaffko написал(а):


> каие у вас протрузии на уровне L5-S1 и L4-L5 ? размеры


До 3 мм. На первой стр темы есть описание мрт.


----------



## leo1980 (7 Фев 2016)

*vega2*, 
Спасибо
Держите нас в курсе Вашего самочувствия.


----------



## vega2 (7 Фев 2016)

Обязательно. Мы с "коллегой"  по денервации создадим тут а-ля дневник денервированных )))
Поскольку в сети почти нет отзывов и описаний процесса  после того как от пациентов.
Я ,во всяком случае, практически ничего не нашла, кроме "пары фраз , залетевших оттуда" (с)

Я вот думаю, что было бы неплохо изменить название темы. Для облегчения поиска в сети тем, кого данный вопрос интересует. Хотела написать модератору, но новое название что-то не придумывается.

А, еще. Забыла я по этому ретролистезу отписаться, который то ли есть, то ли нет. Лечащий нейрохирург написал в 1 ст. Рентгенолог в больнице без степеней просто листез написал. В районной поликлинике листеза нет. Зав нашей нейрохирургией вообще на листез не отреагировал, ничего и говорить по снимку не стал.
Спросила сейчас в этом центре, где была. Доктор сказал, что есть, но он бы его оценил вообще в 0,5 степени ))) сказал, что он ни на что не влияет и вообще нельзя исключать, что он может быть врожденным.
Короче, я сняла его с повестки дня вообще. И больше никого пытать не стану. Итак винигрет с ним получился, кто ингридиент добавляет, кто исключает. Продолжаю держаться мнения, что если б он был точно, то столько людей смотрели снимки, уж 90% наверно разглядели бы.


----------



## slaffko (8 Фев 2016)

leo1980 написал(а):


> У меня не так все выражено, но работать я не могу. Ортопеды, нейрологи говорят ни чего страшного ней таблетки и нагрузки. За год стало лучше и становится лучше, но крайне медленно.
> Сейчас начал лечиться у нейрохирурга, он говорит что надо найти источник боли, и способом исключения будем искать.


на инвалидности ?


----------



## vega2 (8 Фев 2016)

Как мы тут тройкой ровно в дышло все идем! Ни у кого ничего страшного нет, а жизни нормальной тоже нет.
Ну вот Лео врачи "на атомы" хотя бы пытаются разобрать. Может его "разбор полета" и нам пригодится в чем-то.
Лео, а у вас есть определенный диагноз на сегодня? Или тоже в ассортименте на выбор?


----------



## leo1980 (8 Фев 2016)

*slaffko*, 
нет 
*vega2*,  
да в ассортименте, но все говорят почти ок. Кроме последнего нейрохирурга.


----------



## vega2 (8 Фев 2016)

А последний что говорит?


----------



## leo1980 (8 Фев 2016)

vega2 написал(а):


> А последний что говорит?


Он единственный который не просто говорит у вас спондилоартроз везде а говорит в каком именно сегменте дает боль и куда будем колоть, и у вас не просто маленькая грыжа в л5, а хочу новый мрт т.к. не все так ясно. Сомневаться  в нем нет причин, ведущий нейрохирург в большой клинике с 2000 операциями на спинах.


----------



## vega2 (8 Фев 2016)

Это хорошо, что вам встретился опытный врач и с желанием разобраться детально с причиной, а не в общем.

Кстати нашла вот о послеоперационном периоде после денервации. Я  уехала в выходные из центра, врача моего не было, так что без наущений и указаний  ускакала )) 
После операции в течение четырёх недель рекомендуется исключение физических нагрузок, подъема тяжестей, выполнения работы в наклонном положении, занятий спортом, а также ограничение поездок на автомобиле в течение двух недель и нахождения в положении сидя более двух часов в день. В течение четырёх недель после операции пациентам рекомендуется прием нестероидных противовоспалительных препаратов (ибупрофен, диклофенак).


----------



## leo1980 (11 Фев 2016)

*vega2*,  *slaffko*, 
как самочувствие первопроходцы?


----------



## vega2 (12 Фев 2016)

Не радует особо. На второй день после денервации появилась вдруг боль в бедре ЛЕВОЙ! ноги. Небольшая, но раньше-то вообще болей нигде в левой ноге не было.
И стала нарастать ((( Я на правом боку давно спать перестала, т.к. боли в ноге усиливаются, спала на левом или животе, чуть полу-боком. А тут и на левой стороне спать проблемы появились, не дает - больно! Вчерашнюю ночь спала вообще отвратно, и хотя правая нога поднывала тоже, но левая!! От щиколотки до попы, а там и ягодица разнылась.
И с утра так болела... До полдня с ней тетешкалась, потом получше стало, временами боль. Ничего не понимаю! То на правую от боли прихрамывала, а тут еще и на левую начала. 
Утром просыпаюсь, обе ноги теперь болят, и еще какие-то слабые, ну вот как при приступе радикулита бьет до колена, что в ноге не уверен, то ли шагнешь и выдержит, то ли подогнется в коленке. Сижу глажу, разминаю, сгибаю... Потом встаю потихоньку, в бедрах и пояснице отзывается, но потом порасходишься и полегче.
Пока не паникую особо, но причин не понимаю и это напрягает. И то, что нарастает по дням тоже.
Гулять ходила эти дни, больше часа не выдерживаю, домой ухожу.


----------



## leo1980 (12 Фев 2016)

*vega2*, 
наверно рановато ждать результат, да и сама поездка могла дать обострение


----------



## vega2 (12 Фев 2016)

Нет, поездка ни при чем, я еще в больнице на второй-то день почувствовала.
Тоже надеюсь на отсроченный результат, читала о нем, что не всем все счастье враз, некоторым с отсрочкой )))
Там какие-то рога перестариваются )))

Ожидаемый положительный лечебный эффект радиочастотной денервации состоит в уменьшении или полном исчезновении болевого синдрома и в некоторых случаях может наступить сразу после операции, но окончательно судить об эффективности процедуры можно только после шестой недели послеоперационного периода. В отдельных случаях возможен отсроченный эффект, развивающийся в течение 4 – 6 недель после операции. Это связано с синаптической перестройкой задних рогов спинного мозга (ворот боли). Отсроченный эффект в этом случае не являются дефектом оказания медицинской услуги, а укладываются в общую картину регресса заболевания.Необходимо учитывать, что лечение боли разрушением нервов – это метод, не являющийся замещением методов хирургической коррекции!После операции в течение четырёх недель рекомендуется исключение физических нагрузок, подъема тяжестей, выполнения работы в наклонном положении, занятий спортом, а также ограничение поездок на автомобиле в течение двух недель и нахождения в положении сидя более двух часов в день. В течение четырёх недель после операции пациентам рекомендуется прием нестероидных противовоспалительных препаратов (ибупрофен, диклофенак).Проведения специальных реабилитационно-востановительных мероприятий не требуется.

ps получила сегодня выписку из больницы, на мейл просила выслать, а там опять этот чертов рестроспондилолистез объявился, углядели там врачи его видно... а я уж было с ним распрощалась, будь он неладен!


----------



## slaffko (12 Фев 2016)

vega2 написал(а):


> Нет, поездка ни при чем, я еще в больнице на второй-то день почувствовала.
> Тоже надеюсь на отсроченный результат, читала о нем, что не всем все счастье враз, некоторым с отсрочкой )))
> Там какие-то рога перестариваются )))
> 
> ...



а вы когданибудь проверяли крестцово подвзодшный сустав (ну или сочленение его еще называют) и тазобедренные суставы и крестец ?


----------



## vega2 (12 Фев 2016)

Да. И мрт и снимки, и даже денситометрия тазобдренных суставов и позвоночника.
Ничего явно криминального нет. Те же протрузии, остеохондроз.


----------



## slaffko (12 Фев 2016)

vega2 написал(а):


> Да. И мрт и снимки, и даже денситометрия тазобдренных суставов и позвоночника.
> Ничего явно криминального нет. Те же протрузии, остеохондроз.


именно крестцово-подвздошного сустава(это не крестец) ? его редко делают
в крестце и тазе нет протрузий


----------



## vega2 (12 Фев 2016)

Именно его делала, крестцово-подвздошный. Почему редко? Было бы желание, без проблем сделают.
Как нет протрузий в крестце? В мрт черным по-русски  написано диффузные протрузии дисков


----------



## leo1980 (12 Фев 2016)

*vega2*, 
у меня на МРТ тоже все ок, но по рентгену некоторые врачи, не все говорят про артроз этого сустава, хотя он не болит, да и тесты 5 шт прохожу без болевых ощущений.


----------



## vega2 (12 Фев 2016)

Да фиг его знает, Лео. Эти артрозы у многих есть, а вот живут не тужат многие.
Эх, знать бы прикуп... где эта чертова кнопка, которая боль запускает.


----------



## slaffko (13 Фев 2016)

vega2 написал(а):


> Да фиг его знает, Лео. Эти артрозы у многих есть, а вот живут не тужат многие.
> Эх, знать бы прикуп... где эта чертова кнопка, которая боль запускает.



я про крестцовый отдел а не поясничный...я посмотрел еще раз ваши описания. у вас нет протрузий в S1-S5 и мне кажется их там и не должно быть это сросшиеся позвонки


----------



## vega2 (13 Фев 2016)

Да, про S-позвонки там про протрузии нет в описании, там про крестцовые упоминается, а не копчиковые.
Но в том отделе врачи тоже не находят явного  источника боли. 
Вчера нужно было по делам сходить, туда на машине, обратно короткими перебежками, с заходом в кафешку, банк, по пути лавочки высматривала, лишь бы присесть. Через 5-7 минут ходьбы начиналась сильная  боль в правой ноге, хоть на дорогу садись (((((  вообще нагрузку не хочет держать! И нимулид нп помог боль снять.
где концы искать, к кому идти...
slaffko, у вас-то как ? Какие ощущения, впечатления? Боль отступила после денервации? Или уменьшилась?


----------



## slaffko (13 Фев 2016)

vega2 написал(а):


> Да, про S-позвонки там про протрузии нет в описании, там про крестцовые упоминается, а не копчиковые.
> Но в том отделе врачи тоже не находят явного  источника боли.
> Вчера нужно было по делам сходить, туда на машине, обратно короткими перебежками, с заходом в кафешку, банк, по пути лавочки высматривала, лишь бы присесть. Через 5-7 минут ходьбы начиналась сильная  боль в правой ноге, хоть на дорогу садись (((((  вообще нагрузку не хочет держать! И нимулид нп помог боль снять.
> где концы искать, к кому идти...
> slaffko, у вас-то как ? Какие ощущения, впечатления? Боль отступила после денервации? Или уменьшилась?


 у меня болит также. отлежал в больнице 2 недели . нейрохирург делалг блкады с гидрокортизоном и дипроспаном ну и эта деструкция...делали блокады в позвоночник ноль эффекта даже нейрохирург удивлялся что хотя бы на сутки длолжно отпустить...потом он сделал 1симметрично в Кпс 2 укола и на сутки отпустило....а вот когда пришел ортопед и они с нейрохирургом посоветовались и воткунли в район КПСну то есть левый верхний квадрант правой ягодицы то отпустило уже на 2 суток и в ноге почти все прошло....параллельно сделал МРТ КПС и ТЗБС- ничего не нашли...  я еще дома с женой нарисовал зеленкой где болит и показал 2 врачам и вот тут то они сказали оба что это болят не протрузии и связки мышцы миофасциальный синдром.. и вообще сказали протрузии и грыжи хоть и сходно болят но не так ... так что я продвинулся немного в решении проблемы

то есть боль у меня не от позвоночника идет а от точки слева на расстоянии -8-9см от позвоночника.. получается что КПС ну или его связки и мышцы хрящи или же остистчые отростки между тазом которые и находятся на позвоночнике ... теперь проблема как ее лечить

причем мне ставили блокады в L4- L5 и s1// нулевой эффект !!!... сейчас я хоть локализовал проблему.... прошло то всего 2,5 года  от момента когда начало болеть

вобщем получается болят не протрузии их 3 размером от 2 до 4мм и грыжа которая у меня 5 мм а болят связки мышцы хрящи или что там еще эти гребаные остистые отростки....хотя ведь неврологи собаки меня все убеждали что это грыжа но в гдето в глуюбине души я сомневался ... а боль исходит не от позвоночника она получается в сам позвоночник и оттдает немного... скорей всего болит еще и от того и того что таз перекошен изза сколиоза... работа сидячая... вобщем рекомендовали пить артру делать больше гимнастики на таз и найти хорошего мануальщика который снимет боки ... ну и массаж плавание и прочее...кстати нейрохирург и ортопед позвали на блокады через 4-5 мес...как я понимаю нарушена биомеханика

вот такие пирожки с котятами .. кстати нейрохирург сказал что деструкция поможет тоже .. она типа бережет фасеточные  суставы


----------



## vega2 (13 Фев 2016)

Вот же блин! Я за почти год вся уже измурыжилась, а у вас 2,5 !
Как я вас понимаю и сочуствую.
Кпс это крестцово-поясничный ? А С что?
Т.е. у вас боль от позвоночника стартует? И потом уже нога болеть начинает? Зеленкой на спине рисовали?
Я своим без зеленки показывала место старта- икра-голень и затем поднимается выше бедро, ягодица, весь таз. Мне хотя невролог в больнице и говорила, что мол нога сама по себе болит, со спиной не связана, но это не так. А ЭМГ просто криво сделали, что типа так показало. И нейрохирурги не согласны. Да на этой денервации, когда иглу в спину воткнули , мне всю эту правую ногу ТАК!!!!  прошибло, что казалось из пятки искры полетели! И всю ногу словно на куски разрывало дико, кости ломало, мышцы рвало,  я разрыдалась, не выдержав боли. Вот тебе и не связана эта боль в ноге со спиной. Правда оперировавший доктор говорил, что игла в том позвонке как раз должна была в ноге боль снять вообще. Он, спросив что случилось, и услышав ответ, что сильнейшая боль в ноге,  даже воскликнул "не может быть!!!"  Потом зав отделением объяснял мне, что тамгде-то нет нервов или типа того , я не очень поняла, и боли не должно там было   быть в принципе.  Но она была и такая ужасная.короче, темный лес.

Про миофасциальный синдром я несколько раз заикалась с вопросом  у разных врачей, но они вообще на это не реагировали, видимо нет его в ноге или не знаю где еще.


----------



## leo1980 (13 Фев 2016)

*slaffko*, 
мне объясняли что артроз/дифункция илеоскарального при сколиозе это норма, потом появляется спазм грушевидки и соответственно ишиас с болями в ноге.


----------



## vega2 (13 Фев 2016)

Нету у меня ишиаса! все врачи отвергли. Спазм грушевидки может и был, но там сперва мануальщик немного поработал, потом нейрохирург один раз в нее блокаду сделал. Эти периодические  "пятачки" боли в центре ягодиц пропали, тьфу три раза, я потом как-то спрашивала лечащего нейрохирурга не сделать ли еще раз блокаду грушевидки, он сказал больше нет оснований. спазма нет.


----------



## slaffko (13 Фев 2016)

vega2 написал(а):


> Вот же блин! Я за почти год вся уже измурыжилась, а у вас 2,5 !
> Как я вас понимаю и сочуствую.
> Кпс это крестцово-поясничный ? А С что?
> Т.е. у вас боль от позвоночника стартует? И потом уже нога болеть начинает? Зеленкой на спине рисовали?
> ...



кпс - крестцово подвздошный сустав.. болит не от позвоночника а правее



leo1980 написал(а):


> *slaffko*,
> мне объясняли что артроз/дифункция илеоскарального при сколиозе это норма, потом появляется спазм грушевидки и соответственно ишиас с болями в ноге.


 не понял фразу "артроз/дифункция илеоскарального"

зеленкой рисовал потому что так понятней им ощупывать чем я своей рукой показывать буду.. а так они сами мне говорил  вот  тут такое то пространство тут отросток тут типа сустав.. тут типа вообще только мясо


----------



## vega2 (13 Фев 2016)

А нога после того, как спина заболит,  подключается? У вас какая часть ноги болит?


----------



## slaffko (13 Фев 2016)

все понял
но спазма грушевидки нет... скорей всего это действует на всю ногу


----------



## leo1980 (13 Фев 2016)

slaffko написал(а):


> не понял фразу "артроз/дифункция илеоскарального"



артроз - это артроз
дисфункция - как то он тек работает, или слишком мобилен или заблокирован

но как не крути, лечение следующее, блокада, гимнастика, денервация, штифты - единственное я не пойму как же быть, когда проблемы в КПС за счет сколиоза. 

Пока сколиоз не уменьшишь, а это в принципе фантастика, перекос таза не уйдет.


----------



## slaffko (13 Фев 2016)

vega2 написал(а):


> А нога после того, как спина заболит,  подключается? У вас какая часть ноги болит?


 нет спина сама не болит.. начинает болет в районе Крестцово подвздошного сустава и затем вперед в пахх и вправо к крыло таза но не отдает как при грыже а просто крестцово подвзошная мышца болит видимо ну и ниже начинает нога ныть она такая тяжелая и мурашки неприятные ощущения и тд

артроза КПС нет ... видимо пока толко связки мышцы хрящи и тд....а блоки снимать сказали мануалкой


----------



## Mangust (13 Фев 2016)

slaffko написал(а):


> артроза КПС нет ... видимо пока толко связки мышцы хрящи и тд....а блоки снимать сказали мануалкой


Мне тоже сказали про дисфункцию крестца, у меня все тоже самое слева и косточка слева больше выпирает чем справа. Мануальщик уже четыре раза со мной работал, после него чуть легче но ненадолго, вот сеголня только встала с кровати и все, понеслось, весь левый бок опять ноет, как тяж там какой и ягодица и нога


----------



## vega2 (13 Фев 2016)

Мне мануальщик таз правил,сказал что во всех проекциях был смещен, показал на талии даже было видно, на разном уровне конкретно заметно было, и как я этого сама не замечала? Но потом , сколько ни смотрю, на одном уровне талия с каждой стороны находится.
А вот у знакомой на пояснице какой-то дефект чуть не врожденный, позвонок кривоватый, так он ей поставил таз, а он вскорости обратно перекосился, линия талии с горизонтали опять съехала.


----------



## slaffko (13 Фев 2016)

vega2 написал(а):


> Мне мануальщик таз правил,сказал что во всех проекциях был смещен, показал на талии даже было видно, на разном уровне конкретно заметно было, и как я этого сама не замечала? Но потом , сколько ни смотрю, на одном уровне талия с каждой стороны находится.
> А вот у знакомой на пояснице какой-то дефект чуть не врожденный, позвонок кривоватый, так он ей поставил таз, а он вскорости обратно перекосился, линия талии с горизонтали опять съехала.



артроза КПС нет ... видимо пока толко связки мышцы хрящи и тд....а блоки снимать сказали мануалкой


 вот мне интересно ... с позвоночником понятно как манульщики работают крутят вертят....а таз там то что крутить и вертеть .. он же почти статичен и это 1 целая кость .. не совсем конечно 1 но всетаки это не позвоночник.. что они мануальщики делают с тазом какие действия ?


----------



## vega2 (13 Фев 2016)

Ну, может я неправильно выразилась )) я подразумеваю под тазом область поясницы и ниже, а не только тазовые кости. Анатом из меня еще тот ))))


----------



## Mangust (13 Фев 2016)

vega2 написал(а):


> Ну, может я неправильно выразилась )) я подразумеваю под тазом область поясницы и ниже, а не только тазовые кости. Анатом из меня еще тот ))))


Мне тоже перекос таза вправляли несколько раз только что то толку нет, ну что там может болеть???? Такое впечатление что мышца вдоль поясницы прям зажало я ее трогаю даже больно. Мне тоже в сустав блокады делали с дипроспаном, вообще ноль , как болело так и болит, только когда ложусь на спину полегче


----------



## vega2 (13 Фев 2016)

Да, вы правы, правка таза в итоге на боль не повлияла никак. Но когда врачи причину боли ищут, полагаю, все пробуют, что могло бы ее исключить.


----------



## Mangust (13 Фев 2016)

vega2 написал(а):


> Да, вы правы, правка таза в итоге на боль не повлияла никак. Но когда врачи причину боли ищут, полагаю, все пробуют, что могло бы ее исключить.


А у вас что боль купирует?


----------



## slaffko (13 Фев 2016)

*vega2*,  *vega2*, так а как же вы работаете раз все время болит и болит?


----------



## vega2 (13 Фев 2016)

Да я-то что, вон человек 2,5 года мается!
Моя работа не предполагает непрерывного присутствия по 8 часов в ежедневно, к счастью. Иначе был бы караул.



Mangust написал(а):


> что боль купирует


Если не сильно болит, то нимулид помогает. Если разболится сильно,то колено согнутое к груди, или грудью на пуф или диван и ждать пока поутихнет. Особенно провоцирует боль вертикальная нагрузка, ходьба, стояние, долгое сидение. короче как в выписке сейчас написали - ограничить осевую нагрузку на позвоночник.Вот в идеале то ли на пузе ползать, то ли на четвереньки встать .
А я все же тоже эректус по принадлежности к виду!  А получаюсь в последний год не эректус, а импотентус какой-то. Прямо ходить плохо получается.


----------



## Mangust (13 Фев 2016)

vega2 написал(а):


> Да я-то что, вон человек 2,5 года мается!
> Моя работа не предполагает непрерывного присутствия по 8 часов в ежедневно, к счастью. Иначе был бы караул.
> 
> 
> ...


Вот вот, мне тоже надо лечь ногу в колене согнуть и приподнять

Вертикальная нагрузка это все , хана, что стоять что сидеть

Мне тоже врач говорит дома на четвереньках ходить, я вообще уже в панике, через две недели на работу выходить, работа сидячяя по 8 часов, вообщем уже думаю увольняться я не смогу хоть головой об стенку бейся


----------



## vega2 (13 Фев 2016)

Вот я в такой позе, с согнутой и прижатой к груди ногой, в кресле у стоматолога все сеансы находилась, зубы лечила недавно! Хорошо врач своя в доску, сто лет к ней хожу, все понимает. а что делать, зубы заболят - и лечи немедленно, не отложишь.
С работой да еще сидячей, да, это швах у вас получается ((( 
А диагноз - то какой вам ставят? Или как у всех тут, в ассортименте? ))


----------



## Mangust (13 Фев 2016)

vega2 написал(а):


> Вот я в такой позе, с согнутой и прижатой к груди ногой, в кресле у стоматолога все сеансы находилась, зубы лечила недавно! Хорошо врач своя в доску, сто лет к ней хожу, все понимает. а что делать, зубы заболят - и лечи немедленно, не отложишь.
> С работой да еще сидячей, да, это швах у вас получается (((
> А диагноз - то какой вам ставят? Или как у всех тут, в ассортименте? ))


В ассортименте))))) последний : дисфункция крестового сустава, еще есть синдром грушевидной мышцы, радикулопатия, ишиалгия, ну там до кучи грыжа, саондилоартроз , стеноз

Хоть бы кто из врачей прокомментировал , ну не может же это не не лечиться?))))))

Мне тоже предлагают рчд, только непонятно куда и на что именно воздействовать? Я так понимаю грыжа тут вообще не при делах


----------



## vega2 (13 Фев 2016)

Ну да, видим, что вы тоже богатая невеста ))) по диагнозам.
Врачи ничего тут комментировать не будут, потому как терра инкогнита тут сплошняком, источник болей этих, у кого где. Если даже врачи по месту, при офлайн пациенте не могут определить от чего болит, то что про онлайн говорить?
С грыжей еще что могут сказать, по снимкам там, описаниям.Все же она более изучена. А с остальным.,
ну посоветовать стандартно-расхожее Ищите хорошего врача? Так я вот десятка два разных врачй разных специальностей в разных учреждениях прошла, и платных и бесплатных, и что все дураки и плохие что-ли?

А грыжа, да, при рчд не при делах. Об этом везде написано. Но может они помимо грыжи другое что-то полагают деструктировать?


----------



## Аль (13 Фев 2016)

*slaffko*, если у вас миофасциальный синдром, то мне кажется это получше, чем к примеру боли от грыжи или артроза и прочего. 
И повторюсь, тут в теме писала, увт вам в помощь. 
У меня судя по всему тот же миофасц синдром, просто другие мышцы в нем болят. 
Проявления предположу у всех разные, в зависимости от того какие мышцы поражены. 
Лично мне после 3-4 сеансов качественно стало лучше. Теперь лфк и растяжки ( небольшие и очень остлрожные) нужных мышц стали помогать. А до увт небольшая нагрузка на больные мышцы вызывала ухудшение. 

Vega2, всех ратую за увт. Попробуйте. Тем более что оно имеет обезболивающий эффект. 
Что то мне подсказывает, что ваши врачи были неправы, считая, что вам оно ни к чему.


----------



## Mangust (13 Фев 2016)

vega2 написал(а):


> Ну да, видим, что вы тоже богатая невеста ))) по диагнозам.
> Врачи ничего тут комментировать не будут, потому как терра инкогнита тут сплошняком, источник болей этих, у кого где. Если даже врачи по месту, при офлайн пациенте не могут определить от чего болит, то что про онлайн говорить?
> С грыжей еще что могут сказать, по снимкам там, описаниям.Все же она более изучена. А с остальным.,
> ну посоветовать стандартно-расхожее Ищите хорошего врача? Так я вот десятка два разных врачй разных специальностей в разных учреждениях прошла, и платных и бесплатных, и что все дураки и плохие что-ли?
> ...


Я уже тоже с сентября того года по врачам хожу , сил уже нет , все ищу хорошего врача, до института неврологии добралась даже в стационар туда просилась  ( !) за деньги , ну и чего, бла бла бла , кандидат медицинских наук, вышла оттуда со слезами


----------



## vega2 (13 Фев 2016)

Аль, я спрашивала врачей и не одного, они говорят увт мне не в тему вообще. Проводить эксперимент на свой риск как-то не айс имхо.


----------



## Mangust (13 Фев 2016)

Аль написал(а):


> *slaffko*, если у вас миофасциальный синдром, то мне кажется это получше, чем к примеру боли от грыжи или артроза и прочего.
> И повторюсь, тут в теме писала, увт вам в помощь.
> У меня судя по всему тот же миофасц синдром, просто другие мышцы в нем болят.
> Проявления предположу у всех разные, в зависимости от того какие мышцы поражены.
> ...


Делала я увт, вообще никак, ну даже ни на грамм

Народ, а вообще как у кого начиналось?


----------



## vega2 (13 Фев 2016)

У меня в конце марта заболела поясница, ну как типа радикулит, через дней десять отошло.а потом через пару может недель, стала болеть правая нога при ходьбе, сперва как будто когда быстро и много пройдешь, вдруг кость поднывать начинает и ломить, типа также, затем присоединилась боль с икре, словно мышцы рвет, печет, потом мурашки как живые стали бегать и боль все усиливаться, Чем ни мазала, ни грела,ни массировала, анальгетики пила - ничего не помогло и  боль становилась чаще и сильнее, и в мае я пошла по врачам.


----------



## Аль (13 Фев 2016)

*Mangust*, а куда делали? На какую область?


----------



## Mangust (13 Фев 2016)

Аль написал(а):


> *Mangust*, а куда делали? На какую область?


На область крестца слева



Аль написал(а):


> *slaffko*, если у вас миофасциальный синдром, то мне кажется это получше, чем к примеру боли от грыжи или артроза и прочего.
> И повторюсь, тут в теме писала, увт вам в помощь.
> У меня судя по всему тот же миофасц синдром, просто другие мышцы в нем болят.
> Проявления предположу у всех разные, в зависимости от того какие мышцы поражены.
> ...


Если бы знать какие мышцы нужно растягивать, как это определить, у врачей один диагноз " ну грыжа" и сразу на капельницы отправляют от которых только хуже



vega2 написал(а):


> У меня в конце марта заболела поясница, ну как типа радикулит, через дней десять отошло.а потом через пару может недель, стала болеть правая нога при ходьбе, сперва как будто когда быстро и много пройдешь, вдруг кость поднывать начинает и ломить, типа также, затем присоединилась боль с икре, словно мышцы рвет, печет, потом мурашки как живые стали бегать и боль все усиливаться, Чем ни мазала, ни грела,ни массировала, анальгетики пила - ничего не помогло и  боль становилась чаще и сильнее, и в мае я пошла по врачам.


У меня слева от поясницы давно побаливало особенно если наклонишся то потом встаешь и больно, уже гола как три, потом ныть слева в районе сустава, а уже потом стал все сильнее и сильнее ныть, в сентябре я вышла из отпуска на работу села на попу и поняла что сидеть то не могу! Вот тогда поехала на мрт , н м потом заболела и ягодица и нога сидеть вообще стало плохо начались походы по врачам которые продолжаются до сей поры )))))

Вот если сколиоз и таз слева задран кверху то получается что справа мышцы укорочены, так какие мышцы спины нужно растягивать справа или слева?


----------



## leo1980 (13 Фев 2016)

*Mangust*,
я как раз сейчас озадачился этой проблемой.
Тут бы понять что первично.

Вот к примеру, пример - это моя ситуация. Не все доказано, но многое сходится.

Слева - нога укорочена, за счет задранного таза, возможно есть артроз и дисфункция.
Справа - есть дисплазия ТБС, некоторые авторы пишут, что причина дисплазии - это дисфункция подвздошно-крестцового сочленения с противоположной стороны.

Вопрос - эта вся картина может дать сколиоз 1-й степени или нет.

Дальше имеем сколиоз дуга естественно справа, значит мышцы справа укорочены.

Вопрос - это сколиоз даёт такие проблемы в тазу или нет?

Но у меня не клеется, согласно картинки должна левая ягодица быть расслаблена, а я имею спазм грушевидки.

Вот картинка по сколиозу, где видно что с мышцами.


----------



## Mangust (13 Фев 2016)

Так, если у меня таз и крестец задраен кверху то получается нога левая короче, так? И мышцы спины напряжегы слева как в принципе и есть они как каменные, ну в меня и болит все слева и крестец и ягодица и нога и подозреваю что и грушевидная мышца и там же где то прижат седалищный нерв, значит справа мышцы укорочены значит получается что нужно справа и растягивать

А кстати читала про дисфункцию крестового сочленения, он и дает картину схожую с синдромом грушевидной мышцы и имитирует ишиас

А кстати читала про дисфункцию крестового сочленения, он и дает картину схожую с синдромом грушевидной мышцы и имитирует ишиас

Надо попробовать по растягивать сторону противоположную больной


----------



## leo1980 (13 Фев 2016)

я не врач, я сц... хочу быть здоровым.

получается не много не разбериха, или комплекс проблем, тут нужен врач который имеет что сказать

со стороны поднятого таза, не должно быть напряжение в мышцах ягодиц, но грушевидка спазмирует, почему? возможно дисфункция илео. сакрального, может проблема в Л5С1, не знаю.


----------



## Mangust (13 Фев 2016)

leo1980 написал(а):


> я не врач, я сц... хочу быть здоровым.
> 
> получается не много не разбериха, или комплекс проблем, тут нужен врач который имеет что сказать
> 
> со стороны поднятого таза, не должно быть напряжение в мышцах ягодиц, но грушевидка спазмирует, почему? возможно дисфункция илео. сакрального, может проблема в Л5С1, не знаю.


Ну этого мы не поймем , но у меня именно так слева поднят таз выпирает крестец и болит все с левой стороны


----------



## leo1980 (13 Фев 2016)

Mangust написал(а):


> Надо попробовать по растягивать сторону противоположную больной


плюс добавьте foam roller на спазмированую сторону


----------



## Mangust (13 Фев 2016)

Я так думаю принцип помоги себе сам, к врачам у меня доверия уже нет

Я теннисным мячиком прокатываю больную сторону


----------



## leo1980 (14 Фев 2016)

Mangust написал(а):


> Я так думаю принцип помоги себе сам, к врачам у меня доверия уже нет


ну так категорично я бы не говорил, просто не стандарт мы


----------



## Mangust (14 Фев 2016)

leo1980 написал(а):


> ну так категорично я бы не говорил, просто не стандарт мы


Я думаю таких нестандартов много просто многие не задумываются и тупо следуют стандартным лечениям , я когда пошла уже по второму кругу врачей , опять слышала одно и тоже " корешковый синдром" ,  опять те же мильгамма мовалис мидокалм , я уже столько лекарств переколола и перепила, больше чем за всю свою жизнь, и уже идя к очередному светиле я уже сама робко спросила а не дисфункция ли это крестового сочленения? И наконец двадцатый по соврут мне так и сказал, да, это оно

Следующий был вопрос что делать? Вот тут уже самое сложное, где бы еще найти того кто бы умел это лечить, прям хоть к бабке уже иди)


----------



## leo1980 (14 Фев 2016)

*Mangust*,
так Вас сделали блокаду в Илеосакральный? она должна дать облегчение и подтвердить диагноз.
Есть около 5 тестов для этого сустава, проходили?

Я еще не делал блокаду, но тесты без проблем боли нет.

Есть ряд упражнений для этого сустава.


----------



## Mangust (14 Фев 2016)

leo1980 написал(а):


> *Mangust*,
> так Вас сделали блокаду в Илеосакральный? она должна дать облегчение и подтвердить диагноз.
> Есть около 5 тестов для этого сустава, проходили?
> 
> ...


Мне делали три блокады не знаю в илеосакральный или нет, делали дипроспан вот в косточку которая от поясницы влево и потом еще током туда же, ничего , а какие тесты?

Я так думаю если было воспаление в суставе то боль была бы постоянной? А у меня   Лежа ее нету


----------



## leo1980 (14 Фев 2016)

*Mangust*, 
это Вы конечно напрасно не спросили что Вам делают, а направления что не было на блокаду?

тесты есть, описывать я не буду Вам, есть всезнающий гугл, один из них тест Патрика.

Вы сдавали анализы крови? а чего болеть то, если лежите, у меня в начале болело, ложился болело но меньше в течении 40 минут, потом проходило.


----------



## Mangust (14 Фев 2016)

Ну мне сам врач он нейрохирург и делал блокады, кровь сдавала уже несколько раз, соэ 5. Так вот о чем и речь когда лежишь все мышцы расслабляются ничего никуда не тянет, у меня еще боль появляется при небольшом даже прогибе назад и идет этом боль по всей мышце вдоль позвоночника слева ну и потом в сустав и оттуда с ягодицу и ниже


----------



## leo1980 (14 Фев 2016)

Mangust написал(а):


> Ну мне сам врач он нейрохирург и делал блокады, кровь сдавала уже несколько раз, соэ 5. Так вот о чем и речь когда лежишь все мышцы расслабляются ничего никуда не тянет, у меня еще боль появляется при небольшом даже прогибе назад и идет этом боль по всей мышце вдоль позвоночника слева ну и потом в сустав и оттуда с ягодицу и ниже


сделайте тесты о которых я писал, хотя есть мнение что тесты показательны только при большом воспалении, и только блокада 100% информативна.


----------



## slaffko (14 Фев 2016)

Mangust написал(а):


> Я теннисным мячиком прокатываю больную сторону


доверия нет но иногда коечто полезное говорят.. это как идти на улице и что то хоп найти полезное для себя



leo1980 написал(а):


> *Mangust*,
> так Вас сделали блокаду в Илеосакральный? она должна дать облегчение и подтвердить диагноз.
> Есть около 5 тестов для этого сустава, проходили?
> 
> ...


а можно в студию эти упражнения и тесты?

кстати народ вы знаете что надо пить чуть больше воды когда все эти проблемы у нас с костями позвоночником и тд и тп....потому как везде на МРТ пишут гипогидротация то бишь недостаток воды в организме.. ну пили вы 1 литр в день попробуйте пить 1,5 воды в день - хуже точно не будет

*Mangust*, а можна упражнения ?


----------



## Аль (14 Фев 2016)

*Mangust*, какие мышцы растягивать вам самому сложно. Тем более что первично одна больная мышца , потом вовлекаются и другие. Первые сеансы увт сняли спазм с вторично вовлеченных мышц, оставшиеся боли мне помогли понять, где основные причины проблемы. Потом меня на этот путь наставил доктор Air, я была у него всего один раз, больше покп не могу, не получается. Ну а поняв какие мышцы, я в интернете, в своей книге по стрейчигу (валялась у меня такая), ну и конечно по рекомендациям доктора Air-а.
Но есть одно "Но", до увт спазмы были сильнее, и попытки растягивать и сокращать больные мышцы вызывали усиление болей на следующий день. Все что я пишу относится к грудному отделу, с поясничным я еще не разобралась до конца. 
Имейте в виду, на грушевидную мышцу увт не делают, там седалищный нерв проходит, там нужно использовмть другие методы - физио, что бы уменьшить воспаление, потом растяжки, похожие на постизометрическую релаксацию мышц. 
Ну и что я уяснила для себя, начинать растяжения-сокращения мышц с малой комфортной амплитудой и медленно-медленно, так как пораженные мышцы очень плохо перестраиваются. 
Все это - если боли мышечного характера, типа миофасциальногл синдрома. Ну а он спутник многих проблем в спине, как я понимаю иногда причина излечивается, а синдром, может оставаться на продолжительное время.


----------



## Аль (14 Фев 2016)

*leo1980*, у меня тоже сколиоз, причем s-образный и кривой таз. 
Могу сказать только на своем примере, так как про мышцы при сколиозе мало читала. 
У меня дуга в грудном отделе вправо уходит, справа мышцы растягнуты и расслабленны, как я понимаю. Слева нагрузка больше на мышцы, особенно на ромбовидные и трапеции в нижней части, они у меня и болят, так как они перегружаются. 
Но пишут, что при s -образном сколиозе нужна симметричная нагрузка, поэтому я так и делаю.

*Mangust*, не знаю что конкретно вам посоветовать, но знаю, что больные мышцы спазмированны, и их тоже нужно растягивать-напрягать, то есть вернуть им нормальную эластичность.


----------



## leo1980 (14 Фев 2016)

*Аль*, 
со сколиозом совсем не понятно, клинически доказанных фактов лечения то нет, а так только "я могу, несите мне деньги".


----------



## Аль (14 Фев 2016)

*leo1980*, не поняла про деньги...сколиоз не исправить, пои сколиозе ассиметрия мышечного тонуса и поэтому этот тонус надо корректировать. 
Ну сколиоз пока может не трогать вовсе, сначала прицельно с мышцами


----------



## leo1980 (14 Фев 2016)

Аль написал(а):


> *leo1980*, не поняла про деньги...сколиоз не исправить, пои сколиозе ассиметрия мышечного тонуса и поэтому этот тонус надо корректировать.
> Ну сколиоз пока может не трогать вовсе, сначала прицельно с мышцами



Про деньги - всегда будет предложение, за деньги, а за что еще, как улучшить/ухудшить сколиоз.

Про мышцы больные, тут бабка надвое сказала, кому как надо так и вертят. Цель у всех одна, а вот способы достижения разные. Не говоря о том, что часть способов ложные.


----------



## slaffko (14 Фев 2016)

*leo1980*, тесты можете привести на илеосакральный?


----------



## leo1980 (14 Фев 2016)

*slaffko*, 
Я уже писал Гугл вам в помощь, там картинки описания и т.д.


----------



## slaffko (14 Фев 2016)

leo1980 написал(а):


> *slaffko*,
> Я уже писал Гугл вам в помощь, там картинки описания и т.д.


 ну вобщем есть небольшой дискомфорт от тестов но мне получше стало наоборот .. видимо от растяжки


----------



## vega2 (14 Фев 2016)

Народ, я вам по-доброму завидую. Что лёжа не болит. у меня такой роскоши нет. Вот лежу тихо, как птичка, никого не трогаю, и вдруг на ровном месте бац! И заныла нога.
 и поехало, мозжит, ноет, крутит, рвет, не знаешь как пристроить, затем  поясница подключается.
 Вот с чего и почему? На мм что-то  где -то какой позвонок подвинулся и чего-то задел, прищемил?
отлежалось-залежалось где-то что-то?  или засну нормально, ночью разбудит боль. 
Я понимаю, когда стоишь-идешь, осевая нагрузка. Или посидеть подольше, тоже осевая.
А лежа-то что?! Как этот механизм постичь.

Таки не поняла что вы там тестируете? 
Может и мне а-ля "раз все идут, пойду и я. Раз все стоят, я встану тоже" (с)   )))))))


----------



## Mangust (14 Фев 2016)

Мне сделали вот такую штуку


----------



## slaffko (14 Фев 2016)

*Mangust*, продемонстрируйте или опишите что делаете на этой штуке


----------



## Mangust (14 Фев 2016)

slaffko написал(а):


> *Mangust*, продемонстрируйте или опишите что делаете на этой штуке


Висю) правда видимо угол великоват руки устают, надо подпилить на 15 см. Это так называемая доска евминова

Для растяжения позвоночника. Мне врач сказал что когда висишь на турнике идет нагрузка в основном на грудной отдел а если на такой плоскости то под силой тяжести растягивается весь позвоночник


----------



## slaffko (14 Фев 2016)

vega2 написал(а):


> Народ, я вам по-доброму завидую. Что лёжа не болит. у меня такой роскоши нет. Вот лежу тихо, как птичка, никого не трогаю, и вдруг на ровном месте бац! И заныла нога.
> и поехало, мозжит, ноет, крутит, рвет, не знаешь как пристроить, затем  поясница подключается.
> Вот с чего и почему? На мм что-то  где -то какой позвонок подвинулся и чего-то задел, прищемил?
> отлежалось-залежалось где-то что-то?  или засну нормально, ночью разбудит боль.
> ...



болеть может и лежа....там много ли надо чтобы корешок сдавило или дуральный мешок.. там все в мм измеряется...вот сколько вас читаю у вас похоже на корешковый синдром или остеофиты.. уж я то поматался по больницам...у меня и инвалидность и нарушение функций тазовых органов и снижение чувствительности ниже груди...тетрапарез кароче(все это травма 1996г свернул шею )..был полный паралич..почти год лежал пластом не двигались ни руки ни ноги...но щас хожу работаю неплохие деньги получаю...женился вот ребенка заделал... вобщем "гемороя" хватает мне с моими болячками а щас вот и поясница добивает но ничего вроде....живу сцеплю зубы и вперед на работу или куда надо.



Mangust написал(а):


> Висю) правда видимо угол великоват руки устают, надо подпилить на 15 см. Это так называемая доска евминова


осторожней с этим.. можно растянуть так что получите растяжение связок а тамв  позвоночнике связки особые.. та же желтая например или межпозвоночные .. кароче все в меру и дозированно


----------



## vega2 (14 Фев 2016)

slaffko написал(а):


> ..был полный паралич..почти год лежал пластом не двигались ни руки ни ноги...но щас хожу работаю неплохие деньги получаю...женился вот ребенка заделал... вобщем "гемороя" хватает мне с моими болячками а щас вот и поясница добивает но ничего вроде....живу сцеплю зубы и вперед на работу или куда надо.


Вы настоящий мужчина! Преклоняюсь и желаю всяческого благополучия. Про вас можно повесть, как о Маресьеве, уже писать! Когда мне бывает совсем худо по жизни, я вспоминаю примеры людей , встречавшихся мне, которых судьба покруче шваркнула, а они не сломались. И понимаю, что мои печали и заморочки, против их - так, семечки. И начинаешь больше ценить, что имеешь,  и крепнет вера "но пасаран!", прорвемся! Как-то так ))


----------



## Mangust (23 Фев 2016)

Народ, отпишитесь как у кого дела?


----------



## vega2 (23 Фев 2016)

Mangust написал(а):


> как у кого дела?


У меня, как сажа бела ((( 
Совсем плохо сплю, боли к ночи усиливаются, кручусь, места не нахожу,часов до 4-5, потом измочалившись, засыпаю. Ходить максимум час могу, но лучше полчаса, после часа приползаю с закушенной губой, по лестнице за стенки держусь.... совсем никакая и отлеживаться полдня надо.
Послезавтра 20 дней после денервации будет.


----------



## leo1980 (23 Фев 2016)

*vega2*,
как то совсем плохо, очень жаль

мне сделали пока одну блокаду по старому МРТ, завтра буду делать новое МРТ.
состояние улучшается, в физ нагрузках прибавил на спину, хожу больше, гибкость увеличилась.


----------



## Mangust (23 Фев 2016)

vega2 написал(а):


> У меня, как сажа бела (((
> Совсем плохо сплю, боли к ночи усиливаются, кручусь, места не нахожу,часов до 4-5, потом измочалившись, засыпаю. Ходить максимум час могу, но лучше полчаса, после часа приползаю с закушенной губой, по лестнице за стенки держусь.... совсем никакая и отлеживаться полдня надо.
> Послезавтра 20 дней после денервации будет.


Вот и у меня че то не очень, сидеть вообще не могу мне кажется уже болит все от ушей до пяток, тут занималась два дня так теперь болит уже даже то что не болело. На следующей неделе на работу я уже в ауте

Короче получается эта денервация  не помогает, мне ее тоже предлагали, видимо толку от нее нет


----------



## vega2 (23 Фев 2016)

Я писала уже в теме, что в соседней палате мужчина был очень доволен. то ли я не попала в 70-80% статистических довольных. то ли потому, что врач в том центре сказала, что по его мнению я удовлетворяю показаниям на денервацию только на 50%, не знаю.
Правда он не смог и ответить на мой вопрос, а что делать с этими оставшимися "не показанными" 50%?
Как впрочем, и НИКТО из всех врачей, ни офлайн, ни онлайн  к кому я ни обращалась - никто НЕ знают! И я не знаю к какому врачу мне теперь бежать, что делать, чтобы иметь возможность  передвигаться, как  нормальный человек, а не как инвалид маломобильной группы.
Ничего "такого плохого" у меня нет, как все говорят. А жизни нормальной тоже нет ((((((( 
Готова предоставить разобрать себя "на атомы", как тут писали. да никто не берется.


----------



## Mangust (24 Фев 2016)

vega2 написал(а):


> Я писала уже в теме, что в соседней палате мужчина был очень доволен. то ли я не попала в 70-80% статистических довольных. то ли потому, что врач в том центре сказала, что по его мнению я удовлетворяю показаниям на денервацию только на 50%, не знаю.
> Правда он не смог и ответить на мой вопрос, а что делать с этими оставшимися "не показанными" 50%?
> Как впрочем, и НИКТО из всех врачей, ни офлайн, ни онлайн  к кому я ни обращалась - никто НЕ знают! И я не знаю к какому врачу мне теперь бежать, что делать, чтобы иметь возможность  передвигаться, как  нормальный человек, а не как инвалид маломобильной группы.
> Ничего "такого плохого" у меня нет, как все говорят. А жизни нормальной тоже нет (((((((
> Готова предоставить разобрать себя "на атомы", как тут писали. да никто не берется.


А что сейчас конкретно сильно беспокоит?


----------



## vega2 (24 Фев 2016)

В первую очередь невозможность номально ходить. КАЖДЫЙ шаг - боль! 100 шагов - 100 раз боль. 1000 шагов - 1000 раз боль! А что такое 1000 шагов?! Это всего 15 минут спокойной ходьбы! 
Я согласилась бы уже мучаться с болью в покое, не спать по полночи, но хотя бы 3-4 часа в день иметь возможность ходить. Я же привязана к дому, как собачка на веревочке! уже почти год! но я же не инвалид в конце концов. ай, не могу больше, печатаю и бывкву уже не вижу от слез.


----------



## егор 1 (24 Фев 2016)

vega2 написал(а):


> В первую очередь невозможность номально ходить. КАЖДЫЙ шаг - боль! 100 шагов - 100 раз боль. 1000 шагов - 1000 раз боль! А что такое 1000 шагов?! Это всего 15 минут спокойной ходьбы!
> Я согласилась бы уже мучаться с болью в покое, не спать по полночи, но хотя бы 3-4 часа в день иметь возможность ходить. Я же привязана к дому, как собачка на веревочке! уже почти год! но я же не инвалид в конце концов. ай, не могу больше, печатаю и бывкву уже не вижу от слез.



Узнаю себя три года назад. Завидовал людям, что могут просто нормально ходить, думал какое это счастье, просто ходить, больше ничего и не надо в жизни. Я и 300 метров не мог, до магазина дойти - мука, и не лежать, ни сидеть, постоянная боль в любом положении.
 А Вы 15 минут можете ходить - это уже не плохо, ходите, по не многу расходитесь, год - это не большой срок, терпения наберитесь.


----------



## slaffko (24 Фев 2016)

*егор 1*,  а вы расходились ? у вас улучшения ?

*vega2*, а вам простые мази кетопрофена найза диклофенака наружно совсем не помогают ?


----------



## егор 1 (24 Фев 2016)

slaffko написал(а):


> *егор 1*,  а вы расходились ? у вас улучшения ?



Да, спасибо, у меня все хорошо.


----------



## Mangust (24 Фев 2016)

vega2 написал(а):


> В первую очередь невозможность номально ходить. КАЖДЫЙ шаг - боль! 100 шагов - 100 раз боль. 1000 шагов - 1000 раз боль! А что такое 1000 шагов?! Это всего 15 минут спокойной ходьбы!
> Я согласилась бы уже мучаться с болью в покое, не спать по полночи, но хотя бы 3-4 часа в день иметь возможность ходить. Я же привязана к дому, как собачка на веревочке! уже почти год! но я же не инвалид в конце концов. ай, не могу больше, печатаю и бывкву уже не вижу от слез.


Тоже ходить тяжело на левую ногу наступаю  и боль где то в глубине не пойму где, ягодица постоянно ноет, я уже даже не пойму где источник боли, около косточки слева от поясницы вчера прям больно нажимать было , самое интересное что  никакие болеутоляющие не помогают, то есть ну вообще

Делают ли вообще узи мягких тканей или мышц? Кто нибудь делал?


----------



## vega2 (24 Фев 2016)

slaffko написал(а):


> вам простые мази кетопрофена найза диклофенака наружно совсем не помогают ?


Нет. У меня ассортимент всяких разных мазей дома - аптека позавидует.


Mangust написал(а):


> никакие болеутоляющие не помогают, то есть ну вообще


 аналогично. Единственно, если боль не очень сильная, то нимулид несколько снимает, но при условии, что нога без нагрузки.


егор 1 написал(а):


> Вы 15 минут можете ходить - это уже не плохо, ходите, по не многу расходитесь, год - это не большой срок, терпения наберитесь.


Как??? если с каждым шагом боль увеличивается?! я по осени пыталась, думала через боль пусть, но я пробьюсь!
Ага, меня добило, а не я. Дня три часа по 1,5  ходила, как стеменеет, по безлюдным местам круги нарезала, чтоб слез не видел никто.  Приходила и падала, и не вставала почти до следующей "прогулки". А потом... через несколько дней  утром встала кое-как, как обычно, поковыляла по стеночкам в 
ванную и упала, нога правая от боли идти не смогла и подкосилась, и боль меня  всю по всем нервам по всему телу как пробила.
Муж пришел, собрал меня с пола, отвел в спальню. И почти неделю в постели провела. Вот и расходилась ((( Потом врачу сказала, он меня не поддержал, говорит хуже чего-нибудь можете сделать с позвоночником.


Mangust написал(а):


> Делают ли вообще узи мягких тканей или мышц? Кто нибудь делал?


Делают. Недавно знакомый делал, на футболе связки надорвал и мышцу.


----------



## егор 1 (24 Фев 2016)

vega2 написал(а):


> Как??? если с каждым шагом боль увеличивается?! я по осени пыталась, думала через боль пусть, но я пробьюсь!
> Ага, меня добило, а не я. Дня три часа по 1,5  ходила, как стеменеет, по безлюдным местам круги нарезала, чтоб слез не видел никто.  Приходила и падала, и не вставала почти до следующей "прогулки". А потом... через несколько дней  утром встала кое-как, как обычно, поковыляла по стеночкам в
> ванную и упала, нога правая от боли идти не смогла и подкосилась, и боль меня  всю по всем нервам по всему телу как пробила.
> Муж пришел, собрал меня с пола, отвел в спальню. И почти неделю в постели провела. Вот и расходилась ((( Потом врачу сказала, он меня не поддержал, говорит хуже чего-нибудь можете сделать с позвоночником.



Так зачем 1,5 часа. Ходите по 10 мин, по 5 мин, несколько раз в день. Но двигаться нужно обязательно. А остальное время можно посвятить изучению вопроса. Начать можно с анатомии, потихоньку начнете понимать, что с Вами происходит. Если нет рядом нормального специалиста, то кроме Вас никто Вам не поможет. Люди и не такие сложности преодолевали. А Вы ходить можете - значит не все так плохо, поверьте.


----------



## vega2 (24 Фев 2016)

егор 1 написал(а):


> Ходите по 10 мин, по 5 мин, несколько раз в день. Но двигаться нужно обязательно.


 Это само собой, по дому + на улице чуток+лфк. Но прогресса нет. И болит не переставая , и время ходьбы не увеличивается! Нет прогресса, вот печалит сильней всего. Возвращаться на постоянные блокады тоже не айс, но как же выматывает эта боль.


----------



## Mangust (24 Фев 2016)

А у меня новый диагноз)))) подвывих крестцового сустава)))только чего синим делать?)


----------



## leo1980 (24 Фев 2016)

*vega2*, 
страшно вас читать

куда вам блокады делали, помогали на сколько дней?


----------



## Viktoria0502 (24 Фев 2016)

Mangust написал(а):


> подвывих крестцового сустава


Это ренгеновский снимок показал?


----------



## Mangust (24 Фев 2016)

Viktoria0502 написал(а):


> Это ренгеновский снимок показал?


Нет, на рентгене и мрт как раз ничего, это мне врач отропед озвучил

Ортопед


----------



## leo1980 (24 Фев 2016)

Mangust написал(а):


> А у меня новый диагноз)))) подвывих крестцового сустава)))только чего синим делать?)


мне остеопат тоже заливал о нем


----------



## Viktoria0502 (24 Фев 2016)

На основании чего он сделал такой вывод?


----------



## Mangust (24 Фев 2016)

Viktoria0502 написал(а):


> На основании чего он сделал такой вывод?


на основании моих жалоб наверное


----------



## Mangust (24 Фев 2016)

leo1980 написал(а):


> мне остеопат тоже заливал о нем


Ну и ? Это не подтвердилось?


----------



## leo1980 (24 Фев 2016)

Mangust написал(а):


> Ну и ? Это не подтвердилось?


а как это подтвердить, я сходил раза 2 или 3, она поманипулировала эффекта ноль, дальше я отказался ходить на такое представление.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Фев 2016)

leo1980 написал(а):


> а как это подтвердить, я сходил раза 2 или 3, она поманипулировала эффекта ноль, дальше я отказался ходить на такое представление.


Со здоровой-то головой, поправка крестца не особенно помогает.


----------



## Mangust (25 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Со здоровой-то головой, поправка крестца не особенно помогает.


А что помогает?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Фев 2016)

Чему?
Крестцу? А есть ли с ним проблемы?


----------



## slaffko (25 Фев 2016)

*егор 1*, а есть ссылка на ваши симптомы в прошлом ? описание болячки вкратце что где как болело


----------



## егор 1 (25 Фев 2016)

slaffko написал(а):


> *егор 1*, а есть ссылка на ваши симптомы в прошлом ? описание болячки вкратце что где как болело



На этом ресурсе нет, а на сторонние здесь нельзя ссылки давать.

Боли были в спине, и меньше в ногах. Мышцы напряженные в спине и шее, не расслаблялись даже когда лежал, основные боли в области крестца и шеи. Боли постоянные, в любом положении, первые месяца два даже уснуть не каждые сутки удавалось от боли, засыпал на вторые - третьи сутки уже от переутомления на пару-тройку часов и опять по новой. Таблетки не помогали. Только после реланиума или фенозепама бывало на пару часов вырубался. При ходьбе еще колени сильно "крутило", нога больше правая болела. Ходить почти не мог, ковылял еле-еле, метров 200-300 с трудом, потом с обострением болей ложился. Ну и по урологии еще "ударило". Простатит, эрекция пропала совсем месяцев на 10. Врачей обошел даже не сосчитать сколько,  по урологии неврологи к урологам отправляли, урологи ничего не находили, к неврологам и т.д., но я то чувствовал, что урология связанна именно с проблемами спины, как спину прихватило так и туда сразу ударило. На МРТ грыжи в шее и пояснице, но не гигантские. Ну как-то так. Даже вспоминать не хочется это время, реально на гране самоубийства все было.


----------



## leo1980 (25 Фев 2016)

*егор 1*, 
Что в один момент и шея и поясница?
Кроме грыж вообще не чего не было на снимках?


----------



## егор 1 (25 Фев 2016)

leo1980 написал(а):


> *егор 1*,
> Что в один момент и шея и поясница?
> Кроме грыж вообще не чего не было на снимках?



Да, и шея и поясница, и вообще вся спина в спазм, перекосило, скрючило и хрустело по всему позвоночнику, вдоль него при любом повороте туловища. 

Кроме грыж - ничего на МРТ. Сколиоз еще был в грудном отделе на рентгене. Но он у меня с детства был.


----------



## leo1980 (25 Фев 2016)

егор 1 написал(а):


> Да, и шея и поясница, и вообще вся спина в спазм, перекосило, скрючило и хрустело по всему позвоночнику, вдоль него при любом повороте туловища.



что то дикое и не объяснимое, спазм и хруст.
в любом случае, хорошо что хорошо закончилось.


----------



## егор 1 (25 Фев 2016)

leo1980 написал(а):


> что то дикое и не объяснимое, спазм и хруст.
> в любом случае, хорошо что хорошо закончилось.



Обьяснимое, просто понимание позже пришло.


----------



## slaffko (26 Фев 2016)

*егор 1*, а какое объяснение всему ? и большие грыжи в пояснице и шее ?


----------



## егор 1 (26 Фев 2016)

slaffko написал(а):


> *егор 1*, а какое объяснение всему ? и большие грыжи в пояснице и шее ?



Грыжи, три в шее, размер по-моему 3,4 и 5 мм и в пояснице одна 5 мм.

Обьяснение простое. Малоподвижный образ жизни, в течении долгого времени, длительные статические нагрузки постепенно сделали свое дело, ближе к 40-а годам наметились проблемы, я как многие решил "заняться собой", сходил к врачам, проконсультировался и начал заниматься (турник, отжимания, элементы ЛФК и т.д.), но нагрузки и упражнения были подобраны не правильно и вместо улучшения состояния оно только ухудшалось, пытался корректировать занятия, потом вообще все бросил (хуже становилось), а потом совсем скрутило.
Почему так произошло. Осанка у меня плохая с детства была, но это не главное, если бы вел подвижный образ жизни, вполне мог бы более-менее нормально прожить на имеющейся компенсации. Но длительная статика "запаяла"  меня совсем, там где были перегружены отделы вылезли грыжи (перегружены они были из-за того, что половина мышц не работало, а на другие ложилась двойная, тройная нагрузка, вот и не выдержали), а физ. занятиями я раздолбал окончательно сложившиеся компенсации и организм увел в защитный спазм слабые отделы, потом запаял фиброзом и стал строить новые компенсации, а это не быстро происходит. Выхода два, первый - ждать пока организм создаст новую компенсацию, это долго, и будет она сделана хаотично, что-то запаяется, на сильные участки ляжет основная нагрузка, будет все криво-косо, но жить можно, только аккуратно, чтобы не нарушить ее (так живет подавляющее большинство, многим даже удается собрать неплохую компенсацию и поддерживать ее и нормально жить). Второй - создавать самому компенсацию, оживить мышцы которые не работали, включить их в стереотип, разрушить фиброз, вернуть мышцам их утеренные свойства, и сделать правильную биомеханическую модель. Дальше "поддерживать" ее, чтобы опять все не "заросло" (зарядка, бег, лыжи и т.д., что нравится). Тогда можно забыть о проблеме и жить полноценной жизнью (т.е. бегать, прыгать, поднимать и не "ловить" обострения и т.д.).
Что такое "запаяло" - это миофасциальные спайки. Мышцы покрыты фасциями и двигаются друг относительно друга. Если у человека неоптимальная статика, малоподвижный образ жизни и т.д. мышцы начинают срастаться друг с другом, с костями и т.д.(чтобы удержать тело и ограничить подвижность в слабых сегментах и зафиксировать их в одном положении) - образуются миофасциальные спайки - компенсация. Если соединение не очень прочное - разрушить ее не сложно (достаточно просто "подвигаться" активно, регулярная зарядка), но если давняя "спайка", то "разбить" ее уже очень сложно и не безопасно для организма (нужно вначале подготовить новые точки опоры, потом подготовить саму "спайку" и только потом ее разрушать, иначе можно навредить). Если спайку не разрушить, то включение мышц не будет полноценным и движение в суставе не будет в полной амплитуде и правильной траектории, будет "корявое" - компенсированное другими мышцами, отсюда износ и прочие неприятности.
Вот на видео показывают на трупе эти "спайки".


----------



## Viktoria0502 (26 Фев 2016)

Спасибо за рассказ и видео.Очень наглядно.А как Вы поняли,какие упражнения Вам нужны?И как понять,какие мышцы слабые,а какие нет?


----------



## егор 1 (26 Фев 2016)

Слабые мышцы определяются мышечными тестами - в интернете можно посмотреть какие мышцы как тестировать, но лучше, чтобы это сделал специалист, там много тонкостей, и надо понимать с каких мышц начинать.
 Упражнения подбираются на основании тестов. Но тоже не все просто. Нужно делать так, чтобы сильная группа не включалась, именно на слабую делать, для этого тоже нужен понимающий помошник - правильно выставить, следить за техникой, помогать, лучше, если сможет изолированно достать целевую мышцу.


----------



## slaffko (27 Фев 2016)

*егор 1*, а можете написать в личку или здесь какие упражнения делали . силовые упражнения не нужны, а вот остальные если можно в студию


----------



## Viktoria0502 (27 Фев 2016)

присоединяюсь к просьбе


----------



## Mangust (27 Фев 2016)

slaffko написал(а):


> самочувствие у меня такое же как и было ... нога ноет.....болит ягодица, та часть которая ближе к позвоночнику..уровень S1-S2 и чуть к наружи.... в том то и загадка что сам позвоночник(ложбинка вот эта) не болит как обычно при фасет синдроме... а еще болит в паху.- та складка которую образует нога с туловищем. нельзя сказать что отдает , просто болит .... кокс артроз и тазобедренный сустав с ревматизмом исключили уже давно ....ну и болит бедро голень немного.....самое странное что еще болит правая часть таза так называемые крыло и гребень повздошной кости .. я сам грешу на связки(которых там миллион) и крсетцово подвздошщное соединение хотя и его проверял на МРТ НИЧЕГО НЕ НАшли
> 
> есть также у меня сколиоз 2 степени это небольшой говорят.... может и все изза этого потому что нагрузка на правую часть больше... вобщем мне так и не поставили диагноз кто что говорит... сам себе диагнозы ставлю.. а врачи гвоорят болеть может от всего... и называю и таз и нервы и протрузии и спондилез и артроз и все что знают о патологиях  позвоночника


Как ваше самочувствие? У меня тоже ягодица ноет, постоянно, даже не могу место описать где, как будто внутри, и в паху и чуть выше, крестцовое сочленение тоже проверяли и рентгеном и мрт, и на Бехтерева анализы сдавала, все норма, загадка природы прям,


----------



## slaffko (27 Фев 2016)

Mangust написал(а):


> Как ваше самочувствие? У меня тоже ягодица ноет, постоянно, даже не могу место описать где, как будто внутри, и в паху и чуть выше, крестцовое сочленение тоже проверяли и рентгеном и мрт, и на Бехтерева анализы сдавала, все норма, загадка природы прям,



 да все тоже самое...ничего не меняется....

*Mangust*, у нас с вами похожие симптомы и вы упоминали про косточку.. вот с нее у меня все начинается..а вы можете нарисовать где болит на фигурке человека чтобы сравнить?


----------



## Mangust (27 Фев 2016)

slaffko написал(а):


> да все тоже самое...ничего не меняется....
> 
> *Mangust*, у нас с вами похожие симптомы и вы упоминали про косточку.. вот с нее у меня все начинается..а вы можете нарисовать где болит на фигурке человека чтобы сравнить?


К сожалению не умею картинки вставлять, с планшета не получается. Ну косточка слева от поясницы где ямочки Венеры

Началось это с тянущей боли в нижнем квадрате поясницы уже года наверное как три назад, потом стал ныть крестец в районе вот этой косточки, потом все дальше и интересней, ягодица внизу по краю прям дотронуться было больно, и так вот боль мигрирует по всей ягодице то сбоку то внутри, сегодня еду на электромиографию , есть все таки предположение что это грыжа нервные окончания затрагивает

Ну и нога левая где то внутри как бы, наступаешь на нее и вот чувствую эту боль и ягодица сразу и пах , вообще уже черте что.

https://www.medhouse.ru/posts/258468/ вот посмотрите мою тему

Вот сейчас пришла, рухнула на кровать левую ногу подняла согнутую в колене и боль затихает


----------



## slaffko (27 Фев 2016)

Mangust написал(а):


> Началось это с тянущей боли в нижнем квадрате поясницы уже года наверное как три назад, потом стал ныть крестец в районе вот этой косточки, потом все дальше и интересней, ягодица внизу по краю прям дотронуться было больно, и так вот боль мигрирует по всей ягодице то сбоку то внутри, сегодня еду на электромиографию , есть все таки предположение что это грыжа нервные окончания затрагивает


 ну а мрт показало протрузии, грыжи  и какие размером ?


----------



## Mangust (27 Фев 2016)

slaffko написал(а):


> ну а мрт показало протрузии, грыжи  и какие размером ?


Грыжи две в поясничном отдела одна 5 мм другая вроде 3 , протрузии тоже имеются, стеноз, спондмлоартроз, вообще еще обширный остеохондроз, сколиоз, кривой таз, набор в ассортимете))))))

Если ЭМНГ подтвердит задейстование нерва, предлагают нуклеопластику


----------



## егор 1 (27 Фев 2016)

slaffko написал(а):


> *егор 1*, а можете написать в личку или здесь какие упражнения делали . силовые упражнения не нужны, а вот остальные если можно в студию



Не все так просто. То, что делал я, для Вас возможно нужна другая последовательность, возможно не все Вам нужно и т.д. "Убиться" на этих упражнениях гораздо проще, чем принести пользу, если не иметь четкого понимания что делать и в какой последовательности. Основной принцип - упражнения на сопротивление, т.е. места крепления мышц не сближаются (поступающий режим), а удаляются друг от друга (уступающий режим). При таком режиме мышца работает по всей амплитуде и уравновешивается по силе и длинне (это очень важно). Но упражнения все "силовые", приложение внешнего усилия (по сути вводим внешний антагонист, взамен собственного) должно превосходить силу Вашей мышцы. Потом можно включать упражнения в других мышечных режимах.
 В личку скину несколько видео, просто для понимания о чем речь.


----------



## slaffko (27 Фев 2016)

*егор 1*, чет нету видео.. а когда, спустя месяцы,дни у вас наступило улучшение после того как начали делать правильные упражнения ?


----------



## Viktoria0502 (27 Фев 2016)

*егор 1*, лучше сюда сбросить видео,нам тоже интересно


----------



## егор 1 (27 Фев 2016)

slaffko написал(а):


> *егор 1*, чет нету видео.. а когда, спустя месяцы,дни у вас наступило улучшение после того как начали делать правильные упражнения ?



Сейчас пришлю. В первый месяц стало легче. Но первый год занятий был тяжелый, огранизм нужно было "разобрать" до основания, а потом "собрать" заново правильно, "разбор" всегда сопровождается болью, при чем даже там где и не болело (но это ерунда по сравнению с болезнью). Примерно через год стало все хорошо.


Viktoria0502 написал(а):


> *егор 1*, лучше сюда сбросить видео,нам тоже интересно



Я сниму специально видео с обьяснениями и выложу сюда. Пока такого видео нет. По этому сброшу в личку и Вам тоже, просто для понимания о чем речь. Сюда не буду пока, чтобы не начали "экспериментировать".


----------



## leo1980 (27 Фев 2016)

*егор 1*,
По поводу экцентрики, ведь Вы не обладаете исследованиями, как я понял, правильно?
Читал я америкосов, они еще в 30-х годах прошлого века рассматривали её, вердикт не чяего особенного, да лучше но не существенно. И это воздействие на мышцы не применяется в реабилитации в развитых странах.
Исследования Вы найдете в инете.
Я спрашивал своего физиотерапевта, на счет эксцентричного воздействия на мышцы.
Он рассказал как происходит ихнее обучение, как они рассматривают биомеханику, как мышцы работают и все время есть исследования.

Я понимаю что в СНГ, нет поддержки государства, и на этом поле всплывает всё возможное и не возможное.
Но, я конечно мечтаю чтобы был прорыв, но сами понимаете.


----------



## slaffko (27 Фев 2016)

*егор 1*, Выложите пожалуйста... когда болит и это добивает поверишь хоть во что и будешь пытаться делать все что угодно лишь бы не было болей...конечно надо все пробовать с умом с чувством с расстановкой .. а с дуру можно и х... сломать!!

посмотрел... это на любителя конечно... кое что в этом есть но тут такая тонкая грань между травмой которую можно причинить например грудному отделу когда он резко давит и возможной пользой... это походит на мануалку...


----------



## егор 1 (27 Фев 2016)

leo1980 написал(а):


> *егор 1*,
> По поводу экцентрики, ведь Вы не обладаете исследованиями, как я понял, правильно?
> Читал я америкосов, они еще в 30-х годах прошлого века рассматривали её, вердикт не чяего особенного, да лучше но не существенно. И это воздействие на мышцы не применяется в реабилитации в развитых странах.
> Исследования Вы найдете в инете.
> ...



Все правильно Вы пишите. 
Дело не в эксцентрике. Это просто один из мышечных режимов. В нем можно решить некоторые задачи. Вот и все. Можно наверное и другим путем пойти. Концентрика, растяжки, но поймать именно слабое звено будет гораздо сложнее. А когда мышца включилась в стереотипе, дальше и обычной ходьбы достаточно. Главное включить и закрепить ее. Как это сделать - не суть важно. 
 Вопрос в другом еще. Спросите у реабилитолога, а что делать с межфасциальными спайками? Вот по этому вопросу вообще "темный лес". А без их устранения многих задач вообще не решить. Как исправить фиксированный кифоз? Укрепить "мышцы спины" (ромбовидные и т.д.) - эффект будет только в пределах подвижности грудного отдела. Как "фиксацию" грудного устранить? То же с фиксированным лордозом. И много с чем еще.


----------



## slaffko (27 Фев 2016)

Mangust написал(а):


> К сожалению не умею картинки вставлять, с планшета не получается. Ну косточка слева от поясницы где ямочки Венеры



у меня примерно тоже самое.. начинается с этой ямочки.. и вдоль вот крестца вниз, не додоходя копчика болит+ уходит от этой точки(ямочки) вверх по кромке гребня таза(как бы уходя от позвоночника по дуге)+ выходит спереди по складке между ногой и туловищем .. ну и голень и в мизинец куда то....я ходил к 6 нейрохирургам(в том числе и городскому и областному).. все сказали что не видят ничего криминального.. есть грыжа 4 мм на уровне L5-S1 и протрузии размером 2-3 мм на уровнях L2-L4....но еще раз повторяю позвоночник то сам получается не болит.. причем нейрохирурги говорят не грыжа это у тебя болит.... неужели связки и мышцы могут так долго болеть ?может интересно так болеть грыжа ? а может ли кость болеть и отсюда все последствия ощущения в ноге


----------



## егор 1 (27 Фев 2016)

slaffko написал(а):


> посмотрел... это на любителя конечно... кое что в этом есть но тут такая тонкая грань между травмой которую можно причинить например грудному отделу когда он резко давит и возможной пользой... это походит на мануалку...



Не, мануалка, там другие принципы, задачи и цели.


----------



## slaffko (27 Фев 2016)

егор 1 написал(а):


> Не, мануалка, там другие принципы, задачи и цели.


некоторые упражнения походят и напоминают.. не все конечно


----------



## leo1980 (27 Фев 2016)

*егор 1*, 
Я бы спросил, но через 5 месяцев.
Страховая оплачивает центр 2 раза в год, плюс после операции.
Мое лечение в течении 3х месяцев закончилось, улучшения есть, но надо больше.
Сейчас похимичем - блокады и продолжаю заниматься.


----------



## егор 1 (27 Фев 2016)

leo1980 написал(а):


> *егор 1*,
> Я бы спросил, но через 5 месяцев.
> Страховая оплачивает центр 2 раза в год, плюс после операции.
> Мое лечение в течении 3х месяцев закончилось, улучшения есть, но надо больше.
> Сейчас похимичем - блокады и продолжаю заниматься.



Жалко, интересно было бы услышать мнение по этому поводу.

Ну главное, что есть улучшения!


----------



## Mangust (27 Фев 2016)

егор 1 написал(а):


> Жалко, интересно было бы услышать мнение по этому поводу.
> 
> Ну главное, что есть улучшения!


Хорошо, когда улучшения есть, а тут уже пол года по врачам и никакого толку((((


----------



## leo1980 (27 Фев 2016)

*Mangust*,
лечение ОДА по сути одно, это работа с мышцами, это не только моё мнение, это ВОЗ и всех остальных, начинайте плавно с бассейна, я так и начал, потом добавлял нагрузку, но без бассейна было бы сложно.
Плюс я очень жалею что не начал лечение с контролируемых блокад, теперь получается что выкорабкался я движением, долго и нудно, теперь будет химия, и продолжение тренировок.

К врачам мое мнение, ходить надо в таком порядке.
Неврапотолог ( МРТ поясницы/крестца, рентген функциональный), нейрохирург чтобы отменть оперативное лечение, а то мало ли вдруг нестабильность. И все финиш, нет смысла ходить по трем ортопедам и четырем нейрологам.

Получить блокады в артрозные места по КТ контролем или в места воспаления, чтобы быстро снять воспаления, таблетки как мне сказал один человек это так, и ПАХАТЬ ПАХАТЬ ПАХАТЬ.


----------



## Mangust (27 Фев 2016)

leo1980 написал(а):


> *Mangust*,
> лечение ОДА по сути одно, это работа с мышцами, это не только моё мнение, это ВОЗ и всех остальных, начинайте плавно с бассейна, я так и начал, потом добавлял нагрузку, но без бассейна было бы сложно.
> Плюс я очень жалею что не начал лечение с контролируемых блокад, теперь получается что выкорабкался я движением, долго и нудно, теперь будет химия, и продолжение тренировок.
> 
> ...


Да дело в том, что мне еще хуже от упражнений становится, даже если просто долго похожу, потом ложусь, что как то эта боль утихла


----------



## leo1980 (27 Фев 2016)

Mangust написал(а):


> Да дело в том, что мне еще хуже от упражнений становится, даже если просто долго похожу, потом ложусь, что как то эта боль утихла



вы не читаете?
начните с бассейна, но не плавать, а упражнения в воде, потом полежать на горячем или лимфодренаж.
я в начале не мог стоять более 15 минут, потом надо было лежать час. 

и знаете что в итоге дает мне боль и проблемы - ФАСЕТ СУСТАВЫ

*Mangust*,
я где то писал уже, моя программа была в центре
- акватренинг
- спорт зал, подобраные упражнение, не чего особенного
- физиотерапевт, то мануал терапия, то упражнения, то еще что то
- лимфордренаж
- электротерапия
- горячая грязь

Все по 30 минут, перерыв между 30 минут лежу в комнате отдыха. 3 раза в недели, через 3 недели начались улучшения.

Сейчас центра нет. Планирую 2 раза в недели, упражнения в бассейне, потом спорт зал. И домой. Остальное время дома занятия и нордик ходьба.


----------



## Mangust (27 Фев 2016)

leo1980 написал(а):


> *Mangust*,
> я где то писал уже, моя программа была в центре
> - акватренинг
> - спорт зал, подобраные упражнение, не чего особенного
> ...


Где бы еще найти такой центр, по крайней мере у нас его нет, а в Москву за 100 верст не наездишься.



leo1980 написал(а):


> вы не читаете?
> начните с бассейна, но не плавать, а упражнения в воде, потом полежать на горячем или лимфодренаж.
> я в начале не мог стоять более 15 минут, потом надо было лежать час.
> 
> и знаете что в итоге дает мне боль и проблемы - ФАСЕТ СУСТАВЫ


А в каком месте эти фасетсуставы?


----------



## leo1980 (27 Фев 2016)

*Mangust*, 
Гугл Вам расскажет про суставы.


----------



## Mangust (27 Фев 2016)

leo1980 написал(а):


> *Mangust*,
> Гугл Вам расскажет про суставы.


Да гугл то понятно, я имею ввиду у вас какие суставы проблемные?


----------



## leo1980 (27 Фев 2016)

3 нижних сегмента согласно мрт, и блокада в один из них подтвердила.
Понятно что это не лечение, а просто снятие боли и воспаления, и что если ни чего не менять, то жить буду от блокады до блокады, или денервации.
Надо постоянно заниматься и в моем случае еще худеть.


----------



## Mangust (27 Фев 2016)

leo1980 написал(а):


> 3 нижних сегмента согласно мрт, и блокада в один из них подтвердила.
> Понятно что это не лечение, а просто снятие боли и воспаления, и что если ни чего не менять, то жить буду от блокады до блокады, или денервации.
> Надо постоянно заниматься и в моем случае еще худеть.


А вам не предлагали сделать нуклеопластику?


----------



## leo1980 (27 Фев 2016)

Mangust написал(а):


> А вам не предлагали сделать нуклеопластику?


Зачем? Грыжи у меня не большие.


----------



## Viktoria0502 (27 Фев 2016)

*leo1980*, А фасет синдром упражнения лечат??Как после блокад поддерживать фасетки?Артрозы ж вроде не лечатся


----------



## leo1980 (27 Фев 2016)

*Viktoria0502*, 
скажем так ситуация с лечением фасетсуставов печальная.
упражнений вот что бы прямо лечили нет, я пересмотрел много всего.
стандартные рекомендации Вы и в инете найдете, но там все как всегда.

Мои приоритеты похудеть, Шрот (у меня есть сколиоз не большой, или осанка вообщем жду приема у врача на счет сколиоза), ЛФК (подровнять тело в меру возможностей).

Плюс изучаю что можно сделать у нейрохирургов, там поболее но не сильно хочется, пока максимум на что готов денервация холодом.


----------



## Viktoria0502 (27 Фев 2016)

А,что,холодом менее травматична по сравнению с термо? когда то обращалась в одну изприличных  клиник,так там предложили тоже холодом.


----------



## leo1980 (28 Фев 2016)

*Viktoria0502*,
Разница в сроках восстановления нервов, с холодом пишут о 1.5-2 года.


----------



## vega2 (1 Мар 2016)

Хм, у меня похоже подписка почему-то слетела на новые посты.. тут уже столько написали, а я ни сном-ни духом
Товарищи, а кого-нибудь на герпес посылали сдавать анализы?


----------



## slaffko (2 Мар 2016)

vega2 написал(а):


> Хм, у меня похоже подписка почему-то слетела на новые посты.. тут уже столько написали, а я ни сном-ни духом
> Товарищи, а кого-нибудь на герпес посылали сдавать анализы?


я сдавал на 1 и 2 типы нашли 500-600 каких то там единиц.. у вас могут быть другие единицы... параллельно со мной сдавал брат(который абсолютно здоров ни сыпи ничего) интереса ради. так вот у него титры были 1000-1100....норма 500... делайте выводы сами


----------



## vega2 (2 Мар 2016)

Чем больше ищешь и сдаешь - тем больше находишь ))) Я в этом убедилась давно, когда годовалый сынишка прихватил в яслях дизентерию и мы долго сидели дома и сдавали-сдавали-сдавали без конца анализы! И вдруг в один момент у меня анализ оказался положительным, а потом опять отрицательным. Я  врача пытать стала, а она говорит в организме могут быть разные бактерии и если без конца брать анализы, то где-то и проскочить может, но заболевание наступит тогда, когда их будет критическая масса и выйдут из-под контроля.


----------



## slaffko (2 Мар 2016)

vega2 написал(а):


> Чем больше ищешь и сдаешь - тем больше находишь ))) Я в этом убедилась давно, когда годовалый сынишка прихватил в яслях дизентерию и мы долго сидели дома и сдавали-сдавали-сдавали без конца анализы! И вдруг в один момент у меня анализ оказался положительным, а потом опять отрицательным. Я  врача пытать стала, а она говорит в организме могут быть разные бактерии и если без конца брать анализы, то где-то и проскочить может, но заболевание наступит тогда, когда их будет критическая масса и выйдут из-под контроля.


 я бы сказал что ничего не нашли - да и смысл сдавать вам при болях в пояснице .. у герпеса четкие симптомы которые описаны давным давно


----------



## Mangust (2 Мар 2016)

slaffko написал(а):


> я бы сказал что ничего не нашли - да и смысл сдавать вам при болях в пояснице .. у герпеса четкие симптомы которые описаны давным давно


Я вот сдала результат будет в субботу , врач у меня на крестце обнаружил какие то типа три пузырька, у меня там чесалось


----------



## slaffko (19 Мар 2016)

Допустим у человека грыжа 15 мм на любом поясничном уровне. Есть соответствующие двигательные, чувствительные нарушения в ногах и тазе. Мой вопрос - всегда ли грыжа на этом уровне поясницы сопровождается болью? или может не болеть на этом уровне поясницы где грыжа, а в ногах вся симптоматика как по энциклопедии присутствовать?


----------



## Mangust (19 Мар 2016)

slaffko написал(а):


> Допустим у человека грыжа 15 мм на любом поясничном уровне. Есть соответствующие двигательные, чувствительные нарушения в ногах и тазе. Мой вопрос - всегда ли грыжа на этом уровне поясницы сопровождается болью? или может не болеть на этом уровне поясницы где грыжа, а в ногах вся симптоматика как по энциклопедии присутствовать?


Как ваши дела?


----------



## slaffko (19 Мар 2016)

доктора могут ответить ?


Mangust написал(а):


> Как ваши дела?


да все также.. без изменений


----------



## slaffko (24 Мар 2016)

Mangust написал(а):


> Как ваши дела?


А у вас как продвигается ? УВТ сколько раз сделали ? или может что то другое помогает немного?


----------



## vega2 (25 Окт 2016)

Привет друзья! 
Тема, смотрю, угасла за полгода.
Зашла сказать в двух словах, что живая ))) и могу уже до полутора часов без перерыва на ногах ходить, стоять и даже немного пробежаться!  Тьфу через левое плечо тридцать три раза ))))
Походка снова стала легкой, не чугунной.
В последнем  весеннем мрт написали 6 грыж, три в поясничном, три в грудном, небольшие 4-6 мм.
В каждом отделе по медианной, кажется так зовут, вот они говорят вредные, другие нормальные.
Нашла доктора в начале лета, сперва ездила к нему через 3-4 дня, потом реже, последний раз 1,5 месяца перерыв был.  Он теперь не назначает сеансов, сказал приезжать по самочувствию.
Занимаюсь на своем тренажерчике "ножки в стороны и вместе", также купила гимнастическое колесико. С ним, кто надумает, очень!!! аккуратно, можно сдуру не только нос расквасить по началу, но и поясницу хорошо сорвать.
Я фейсом в первый раз чуть в пол не впечаталась ))) начинала с колесиком полметра до стенки , сейчас отодвигаюсь  уже до 1,35 метра. для атлетов это смешно пожалуй, но у меня и цели другие.
Боли полностью в спине не прошли, по утрам как пружинка не спрыгнешь, думаю полностью и не уйдут уже, протрузии сплошные, время вспять не повернешь. Но качество жизни однозначно стало другим. Я могу планировать свои дела, гулять, и даже собралась съездить в короткий отпуск. А то за прошедшие полтора с лишним года быть привязанной на короткой веревочке к дому изрядно достало!


----------



## La murr (25 Окт 2016)

vega2 написал(а):


> ...купила гимнастическое колесико. С ним, кто надумает, очень!!! аккуратно, можно сдуру не только нос расквасить по началу, но и поясницу хорошо сорвать...


 *vega2*, такое?


----------



## vega2 (25 Окт 2016)

Колесико? Да такое. У меня оно тройное, более устойчивое, чем одинарное.
Ну и позиция у меня другая ))) с колен. Так, как на картинке, я не могу.
Пока. Такую нагрузку я ни дать, ни выдержать не могу. А может и не смогу. Но меня это не печалит )) нагрузку даю, которая мне под силу. Но сила прибавляется ))) по немножко.


----------

